# WIG CHALLENGE 2012



## CurliDiva (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2012* early - so please just *"thank"* this post to join! 

The WIG CHALLENGE 2012 is very *EASY*..........just wear any type of wig as your main* PROTECTIVE STYLE* of choice!

* WIG CHALLENGE* guidelines: 

• The Wig Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2012 (you can join at any time by "thanking" this post) 

• WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, braided extensions or weaves)

• Wigs are your protective style of choice (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever you want to see and touch your hair! 

• You *MUST *take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair! 

• Keep in touch, post photos, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 

 Please remember there is a TON of information in the previous WIG CHALLENGES....... 2008, 2009, 2010 and 2011 threads.

Also, WIG CHALLENGE works easily with others challenges -- such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, etc. -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing!*


----------



## kblc06 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm totally in! I'm wearing wigs now because I'm focused on getting fit and it's not practical for me to style my hair everyday.  I plan on wearing wigs at least 7-8 months next year.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 16, 2011)

I am in. I have already worn wigs for six months. I love them so no plans to change for the new year. I work to work out too so I am in with you! ^^^^


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in too. Can't "thank" from my phone but I will when I get home. Was Going to get a new wig after work today anyways so the timing is perfect.


----------



## ms.lisab (Dec 16, 2011)

I am in. I have been wearing wigs for the past 3 months and I have no plans to stop.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 16, 2011)

ms.lisab I know right! Wigs are so convenient and when you find the right one, it's on! I feel like P.Diddy-can't stop, won't stop!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2011)

Will THANK the post when I get home. I'm in!! Been in wigs 24/7 since April. Yup, 8 whole months!! I can totally do this!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## melisandre (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in! Wigs are my current protective style. I LOVE the versatility. I plan to wear them winter, spring and fall for sure. However, I think the summer might be too hot for that.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 16, 2011)

Do phony ponies count???


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 16, 2011)

charmtreese said:


> Do phony ponies count???


 
Hi charmtreese,

Yes, they count!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in.  Protective styling for last 6 months has really helped my hair thicken up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in this one.... I will be moving out of the country for 18 months and I would like to wear wigs for the entire time.

I will be rotating between 3 full lace wigs that I purchased from whatwig.com and I will be braiding my hair underneath.

Regimen while under wig:
-shampoo 2x month
- co-wash 3x week
-DC 1-2x a week
- moisturize and seal 3x a week


----------



## ms.lisab (Dec 16, 2011)

You know the funny part is I never thought I would ever wear wigs. But after looking at the lovely ladies on here wearing their wigs I figure I would give it a try. I am so glad that I did. 



tdwillis said:


> @ms.lisab I know right! Wigs are so convenient and when you find the right one, it's on! I feel like P.Diddy-can't stop, won't stop!


----------



## stephshe (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in too, I've already started back wearing lace wigs in November and I plan on wearing them for the entire year next year so I can see how much growth I can get. I have about 8 wigs between half wigs and full lace so I can go the long haul lol.


----------



## belleza (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in!  I'm rockin my wig right now!


----------



## lilliz6 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in! I have never worn a wig before but I want to get a silk cap light yaki remi wig. Thery are selling for $250 to $300 on ebay. Has anyone tried one before?


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm in!!
I'm getting a new china bang wig made, I'm tired of having to straighten leave out.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm Here!!!!! Year 2!!!!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been looking for this challenge to start up!  I've been in wigs all last year and I plan on stepping my wig game up for 2012 anyway so I'm in!  I live in GA so I'm happy to hear phony ponies are included because I don't think I could handle a wig in the summer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 17, 2011)

OP do we need starting pics for this challenge? It wasn't mentioned. If so, here is my starting pic. Now lets see how much retention I get by Dec 2012 



Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 17, 2011)

Count me in! I have been wearing full lace wigs for about 3 months now planning on wigging it for 2 yrs. Will post pics 1/1


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2011)

u know im in


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in!! Between phony ponies and half wigs that's all I'll be doing


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in. I just bought my first full wig today and I absolutely love it! This will fit in perfectly with the crown and glory challenge that I joined. 

Here's a pic of my first wig. It's the vogue crop wig by the bump collection.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 18, 2011)

So my mom bought me a lace front wig today. Its really pretty but when I went online to find reviews on it I couldn't find ANYTHING!!!! Hope I didn't get jipped! Will post pics after I play with it some.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's some pics. Its Ionna Hair Collection Lace Front Wig LCHF-835 "Spicy" in 1B...


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 18, 2011)

And a few more, just playing with styles and stuff gotta find a way to conceal the lace a little more though...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 18, 2011)

Pls count me in. I plan to wig it up for 2012..


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to know how girls living in the south(hot weather) deal with wig ? Here, when spring/summer arrives, I can't wear my wig because it's seriously too hot !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 18, 2011)

mstokes2008

NIIIICCEEE!!! I REALLY LOVE IT! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## remnant (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm definitely in I already have one on this month!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 18, 2011)

So I just purchased 2 new lace fronts. My first lace front! Too bad I only plan on wearing these babies as half wigs. LOL!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 18, 2011)

Selling curly wig in xchange forum.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in in in! I got my wigs ready to go, I've started wearing them already. Wearing bob styles. I plan to do this all of 2012 

ETA:

This is the wig I've been rocking. It was much longer but I cut it. It still needs a lil' work but it works for now:





Not posting a starting pic 'cause I'm transitioning.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2011)

Well....I will be wearing some wigs throughout the year but not excllusively...so I will be watching and wearing my wigs - sometimes throughout 2012. I am trying out weaves again alternated with wigs next year but I want to at least see what wigs everyone is waeing for this challenge. Who knows, you ladies might win me over completely.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 19, 2011)

Where's everybody?????


----------



## nisemac (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in. I started in July and have had good results as far as protecting my hair.  I'm having a harder time with finding the right wig and caring for them. 

bit OT but are there any good resources for caring for human hair afro/kinky curl wigs? 
i've checked youtube but everyone seems to be fine with spritzing water and leave in....aint quite working for me.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 19, 2011)

For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 19, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol



I wear full lace wigs just as that. I invest in wigs that already have the knots bleached so I don't have to do it myself. It saves me from leaving any hair out and my friends have said it looks like a sew-in and would have never known it was a wig.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 19, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol



mstokes2008I wear bss lace fronts as half wigs (only out enough hair to cover up the atrocious hair line.)  



13StepsAhead said:


> I wear full lace wigs just as that. I invest in wigs that already have the knots bleached so I don't have to do it myself. It saves me from leaving any hair out and my friends have said it looks like a sew-in and would have never known it was a wig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




@13StepsAhead  where did you get your full lace wigs from.  I've been eyeing rpgshow.com lately.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 19, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> mstokes2008I wear bss lace fronts as half wigs (only out enough hair to cover up the atrocious hair line.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from whatwig.com and so far I'm pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 19, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I wear full lace wigs just as that. I invest in wigs that already have the knots bleached so I don't have to do it myself. It saves me from leaving any hair out and my friends have said it looks like a sew-in and would have never known it was a wig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for the reply! When I get further into the wig game I want to get some full lace wigs. I wore my lace front today with a little bit of hair out in the front but the difference in textures and the weather made it not go very well. 



DayDreamist said:


> @mstokes2008I wear bss lace fronts as half wigs (only out enough hair to cover up the atrocious hair line.)



That's what I tried today but it did not go well. Will try again tomorrow. lol


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol



mstokes2008 I actually tweeze the hairline of the wig so that it doesn't have that moon shape and unreal thick edges, I also don't cut the lace perfectly straight because my hairline isn't and cut extra baby hairs to help conceal the lace edge. Check out these YTvids:


Lacefront Wig Hairline Tweezing Tutorial

These vids are by one of our members MsMartina:

Three Steps to Make your Lacefront Wig Hairline Look Natural (Part 1)

Part 2


----------



## BonBon (Dec 20, 2011)

I only buy lacefronts with bangs. I don't have time for all that hairline faffing about. 

I bought from this seller last time
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160596959...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_4813wt_1156
 I style the bangs and comb a lil hair spray through to set it in place. I do think tweezing the hair line, thinning the wig etc is a good idea. I also go to get my lace fronts cut into a style usually or bits tidied up that don't look quite right.


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm joining this challenge for 2012, i've been wigging it up so far and plan to continue at least till summer but might just switch it up to half wigs.  plan to go wig shopping over the next couple of days and will post when i decided which to start the new year with


----------



## babyt87 (Dec 20, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> I only buy lacefronts with bangs. I don't have time for all that hairline faffing about.
> 
> I bought from this seller last time
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160596959...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_4813wt_1156
> I style the bangs and comb a lil hair spray through to set it in place. I do think tweezing the hair line, thinning the wig etc is a good idea. I also go to get my lace fronts cut into a style usually or bits tidied up that don't look quite right.



This is so pretty I could cry! Now to find the money!


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 20, 2011)

I would Love to join this challenge but I'm having a hard time finding a suitable realistic wig that doesn't  look like a hat.

I have the chocolate Egyptian curly lace front but it is a Diana Ross looking lotta hair. I'm in the process of cutting it and thinning it out but....

I have natural hair . Any suggestions for a kinky curly lace front that doesn't cost $300.00 ?


----------



## cami88 (Dec 20, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol



I wear the Drew lace front as a half wig with quite a bit of hair left out. You don't have to leave that much hair out though, I just like to.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 20, 2011)

msdeevee said:


> I would Love to join this challenge but I'm having a hard time finding a suitable realistic wig that doesn't  look like a hat.
> 
> I have the chocolate Egyptian curly lace front but it is a Diana Ross looking lotta hair. I'm in the process of cutting it and thinning it out but....
> 
> I have natural hair . Any suggestions for a kinky curly lace front that doesn't cost $300.00 ?



msdeevee I feel you! I want a nice curly "professional" looking wig. I can't seem any that I like.

Heck, if I can find a nice STRAIGHT hair professional wig, I'll be happy.

I'm exercising to lose weight, so I wanted a wig that can hide my hair, while I get healthy!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 20, 2011)

thank god for living in NY because everywhere u go its a bss to buy a wig


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 20, 2011)

Im in! Im wearing a wig right now actually.... Creta girl! and i plan on ordering a wig from fridaynighthair before their free shipping ends and also bree from hairsisters!


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to join since I"ll be rocking my wigs again after I take out my box braids.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi ladies! I want in. I just started wearing my first wig and I love it. I plan to wear wigs as my main protective style.


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Dec 20, 2011)

Count me in!! I've been using wigs as a protective style aide since August!! Trying to grow out these natural curls! Been natural for a little over a year now I'll be doing a blog post soon!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 20, 2011)

Just added two 1/2 wigs to my arsenal. Emily by outré; a oldie but goodie from my newbie days.


----------



## remnant (Dec 20, 2011)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies! I want in. I just started wearing my first wig and I love it. I plan to wear wigs as my main protective style. I also do rollersets and I really like bantu knot-outs. I'm trying to get my neck length hair to shoulder length. (btw, I've never had hair longer than nl). So I'm all in. *I'm currently wearing It's a Cap Wig HH Tara. Luuvv it*.


 
The wig I have on now looks exactly like yours I really love it too


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 20, 2011)

cami88 said:


> I wear the Drew lace front as a half wig with quite a bit of hair left out. You don't have to leave that much hair out though, I just like to.



I've been eyeing Drew online! I really want that one. I saw one similar in the BSS over the weekend but it was $50 and I saw Drew for $20 on sale and I liked her much better. I may have to order it. Do you have any pics of you wearing her?

SN- I like my wavy one, "Spicy"  but I actually think it's to long for me  makes me have second thoughts about growing my hair out long. This wig challenge will be good practice for longer hair.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 21, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> For those of you who wear lace fronts, do you wear them as full wigs, half wigs, a little bit of hair left out, no hair left out? Give me the scoop lol



I wear my lace fronts as full wigs.  I just wear the hair toward my face, so that you can't see too much of the hairline.  I'm afraid if I tweeze it, I'll mess it up.  



mstokes2008 said:


> I've been eyeing Drew online! I really want that one. I saw one similar in the BSS over the weekend but it was $50 and I saw Drew for $20 on sale and I liked her much better. I may have to order it. Do you have any pics of you wearing her?



Get Drew!  It's a good wig to have in your collection and $20 is a great price for her.  I paid about $30.    I plan to repurchase this wig in a different color.

Here are a few shots of her:


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 21, 2011)

halee_J said:


> mstokes2008 I actually tweeze the hairline of the wig so that it doesn't have that moon shape and unreal thick edges, I also don't cut the lace perfectly straight because my hairline isn't and cut extra baby hairs to help conceal the lace edge. Check out these YTvids:
> 
> 
> Lacefront Wig Hairline Tweezing Tutorial
> ...



That was a great video! Thanks do much for positing! I actually tweezed the hairline and made some baby hair and it looks SO much better! I love how it came out and it was so easy


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 21, 2011)

melisandre said:


> I wear my lace fronts as full wigs.  I just wear the hair toward my face, so that you can't see too much of the hairline.  I'm afraid if I tweeze it, I'll mess it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try tweezing them. The video posted was really helpful. Just go slow it's pretty easy. And I'm hoping to get Drew tomorrow. Just wish I could get it locally


----------



## melisandre (Dec 21, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> You should try tweezing them. The video posted was really helpful. Just go slow it's pretty easy. And I'm hoping to get Drew tomorrow. Just wish I could get it locally



Thanks.  I'll give it a shot!  I plan on purchasing more lace fronts in the future, so I might as well start perfecting my craft.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is Bryelle by what wig I don't use glue I just pin the sucka down. Please don't quote pics:


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

ETA:deleted pics


----------



## pink219 (Dec 21, 2011)

I stay in a wig anyway normally. I'm so in this challenge.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is First lady by Janet collection, I cut some layers into it:





I got the futura fiber, so I can curl/flatiron her to keep it fresh. I think I'll pick up a couple more, this will be my staple hair for work. I don't wanna make an investment in a full lace HH just yet.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 23, 2011)

how long do you ladies usually rock a wig


----------



## indarican (Dec 23, 2011)

here is my wig of choice for probably the next 3-4 months, ill probably have to buy another but everyone really thinks it my hair which is what i was going for
this is audi by Motown tress


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 23, 2011)

I put some curl formers in my wig earlier this week and it came out so pretty. Combed them out last night and today I'm wearing pretty waves. I love this wig! It doesn't tangle to bad and it hasn't been shedding. Plan on straightening this weekend so I can trim it and cut some bangs into it. Will try and post pics when I get home


----------



## melisandre (Dec 23, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> how long do you ladies usually rock a wig



Right now I have 6 wigs (plus one that I've just ordered).  I've been rotating them and wearing each for about a week at a time.  That way I get to change my look often and I figure each wig will last longer.

The longest I've worn one wig is for a few months.  I could have worn longer, but I got tired of it.


----------



## Sugadoll (Dec 25, 2011)

Im in the 2012 wig challenge. I have been wearing a wigs for the past few years for  cover ups and for quick fixes. Now i want to my hair under the wig to be healthy


----------



## hair_rehab (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been wearing half wigs five days a week since September and it has helped to reduce knots and split ends. I shampoo/DC and blowdry no more than twice a month and then twist. I moisturize and seal every other day with water, aloe vera juice and olive oil or shea butter. I also massage my scalp 3x a week with peppermint & jojoba.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2011)

I am in curlydiva, Glad to be back into this challenge. Not like I stopped 

After a horrible episode recently I had with Matting. I am going back to half wigs for a year 

So guess what! I am down for sure! 

Renewing 2012 membership and challenges


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got 2 more LFs. My mom gave me one that was to dark for her that doesn't quite seem to fit. (I think my head is to big lol). The other one is Afro like, similar to besche Drew. Can't wait to get it all fixed up and ready to wear


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2011)

I think my next purchase is going to be Sensationnel Bella. I think she's pretty, looks easy to maintain and perfect for work.







Based on the review I saw on YT, it looks full seems to have nice movement


----------



## CrissieD (Dec 25, 2011)

Zury Keisha I LOVE this wig. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 26, 2011)

Count me in too! I love wigs as my protective style. I also love going wig shopping, there are so many wigs to chose from.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2011)

indarican audi looks so good on you, it really looks like your hair  Can you curl/flatiron her?


----------



## indarican (Dec 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> indarican audi looks so good on you, it really looks like your hair  Can you curl/flatiron her?



Yes it says so


----------



## indarican (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies, so I have a question for you. I wanna start with the lace fronts but I'm really confused. I saw some you tube videos on how to cut the lace. But what happens after? How do I reapply? How long am I supposed to leave it on? Any better YouTube videos on this? Where can I get a realistic lace front.


----------



## dollface0023 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to join. I'll be taking a break from extensions for awhile and I want to start rocking half wigs to see how my hair works with that.

I still haven't figured out what braid pattern I'll use for my hair under the wigs. I want to be able to have some access to my ends (To seal) but I'm not sure If I should just tuck them under so they'll be left alone....


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 26, 2011)

indarican said:


> Ladies, so I have a question for you. I wanna start with the lace fronts but I'm really confused. I saw some you tube videos on how to cut the lace. But what happens after? How do I reapply? How long am I supposed to leave it on? Any better YouTube videos on this? Where can I get a realistic lace front.



When I wear my lace fronts, I just put them on like a regular wig. No glue, no tape, I don't use the combs either. I secure them with bobby pins if needed and then take it off and put it on my wig head at nights. That way I still have complete access to my hair and scalp to moisturize, seal, wash etc.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 26, 2011)

lilliz6 said:


> I'm in! I have never worn a wig before but I want to get a silk cap light yaki remi wig. Thery are selling for $250 to $300 on ebay. Has anyone tried one before?



This is what i`m wearing now from sassy secrets. It looks like African American relaxed hair.

I'm already wearing wigs so I will just continue for 2012 Because my goal is WL for 2012.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 26, 2011)

Stalking!!  
I LOVE wigs as my PS!  I alternate between wigs and extensions.  I will be actively lurking this thread for tips and to encourage. HHG, ladies!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> When I wear my lace fronts, I just put them on like a regular wig. No glue, no tape, I don't use the combs either. I secure them with bobby pins if needed and then take it off and put it on my wig head at nights. That way I still have complete access to my hair and scalp to moisturize, seal, wash etc.



Ditto  I don't mess with glue, tape or combs either.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 27, 2011)

indarican said:


> Ladies, so I have a question for you. I wanna start with the lace fronts but I'm really confused. I saw some you tube videos on how to cut the lace. But what happens after? How do I reapply? How long am I supposed to leave it on? Any better YouTube videos on this? Where can I get a realistic lace front.



I usually pin it down, but I decided to try the elastic band method to secure it and I will be doing it this way for all of my wigs. Do a YouTube search and you will find videos on the elastic band method for lace wigs.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 27, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I usually pin it down, but I decided to try the elastic band method to secure it and I will be doing it this way for all of my wigs. Do a YouTube search and you will find videos on the elastic band method for lace wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Haven't heard about that. I'll be checking YouTube when I get home. Thanks for posting! 

I


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 29, 2011)

My new synthetic LF Rachel and my starting pics


----------



## JessieLeleB (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in this!!! All I wear is wigs!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in this!!!
I will be wearing my wigs faithfully until at least May or June. I might take a break in the summer and wear twists before going back to wigs in the fall of next year. I will probably have to wash and redo my cornrows once a week since I will be working out. So far I have been moisturizing my hair every day to help combat protein overload. I just mist with water and seal with Qhemet AOHC.

Right now I am rocking Sonya from the Freetress Equal line and will start wearing Megan from the Sensationnel Empress line. I really like the Sonya wig so much so that I bought and am wearing a second one. I have receive many complements wearing this one and looks professional so I can wear it to work too. I do like the Megan wig from Sensationnel but I think it is a bit thin. The fibers are very soft though and it will probably hold up well with proper care.


----------



## Sugadoll (Dec 30, 2011)

please add my name to the wig challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey all, here is my starting pic...


----------



## melisandre (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a pic of the lacefront that I've been wearing recently.  And a starting pic for the challenge.

I have a question for the ladies who wear lacefronts.  Do you use any techniques to make the edge of the lace blend with your skin?  I've heard of some women using foundation so that the edge of the lace matches their skin tone better.  I would like to improve my technique.  In person the lace isn't really noticeable, unless you look really hard.  But in pics, you can definitely see it.


----------



## nelcoy (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm def in. I have been wearing wigs since Aug and my real hair has grown so much. Once a week I wash/condition and braid my real hair. Then I throw the wig on when I go out. I just bought Creta. I had to cut her though bc she was too long. I have been rocking my Tammy wigs everyday. I love Tammy!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I knew how to cornrow so I could just throw my wig on. It's hard trying to find someone to braid it every week. I was going to just put individual braids in but I don't have the time.


----------



## indarican (Jan 5, 2012)

mstokes2008
I can't cornrows well either. But I've been doing a form of banding against my scalp... I'll be keeping my hair under my wig like this for at least two weeks it's my trial run so no longer than that. But so far so good. No lumps under my wig and its very comfy to sleep in


----------



## janeemat (Jan 5, 2012)

I am watching this thread from the side lines.  I just purchased the Sonya lace front wig since DH hated the mommie wig.  The Sonya wig seems to be more my style because my hair is straight most of the time from wrapping.  Plus I wore that cut for years.  I can tell that I am going to love the Sonya wig.  It looks so natural (like a fresh relaxer) and it has that swang.


----------



## indarican (Jan 5, 2012)

its seems like so many are talking about that sonya wig... all the reviews i saw says it has to be cut...did you guys have to cut?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 5, 2012)

melisandre said:


> Here is a pic of the lacefront that I've been wearing recently. And a starting pic for the challenge.
> 
> I have a question for the ladies who wear lacefronts. *Do you use any techniques to make the edge of the lace blend with your skin?* I've heard of some women using foundation so that the edge of the lace matches their skin tone better. I would like to improve my technique. In person the lace isn't really noticeable, unless you look really hard. But in pics, you can definitely see it.


 
Hi melisandre

Are you cutting your lace all the way down to the baby hairs? If not make sure that you are cutting the lace entirely off. The lace should melt into your hairline.

There should not be an "edge" or tiny band of lace around your hairline.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 5, 2012)

I am going to experiment by adding a closure for a more realistic parting space to my lacefront wig, this weekend. 

I will post photos of the results....


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

I want in... I just bought me a fresh wig yesterday


----------



## indarican (Jan 5, 2012)

My newest purchase


----------



## indarican (Jan 5, 2012)

not that its life or death or anything like that... but how is everyone keeping there wig cap on under thier wigs? by mid day mine always has slipped off, i feel it under the wig as its moving.


----------



## melisandre (Jan 5, 2012)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi melisandre
> 
> Are you cutting your lace all the way down to the baby hairs? If not make sure that you are cutting the lace entirely off. The lace should melt into your hairline.
> 
> There should not be an "edge" or tiny band of lace around your hairline.



CurliDiva

I _think_ I am.  I will take a closer look.  Thanks!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, I've purchased five wigs in < 30 days and I'm only content with two of them.  I'm going to return two of the wigs and give one to my sister. This is what I'm left with. The wig on the left will be the wig I wear every day. The one on the right (dh doesn't really care for) will be my altar ego wig, to sport when I want the Chaka Khan look. I will be ordering 2 more "Tara" wigs so I can go all year long with this challenge. 

Does anyone else wear the same wig daily for an extended period of time because it just "fits" you??


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> OP do we need starting pics for this challenge? It wasn't mentioned. If so, here is my starting pic. Now lets see how much retention I get by Dec 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690




Love your hair! WOW


----------



## ecadnacmc (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I want to be in. This is the wig in sporting today. I'm always self conscious that it looks fake so hopefully I can stick with the challenge.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 5, 2012)

indarican said:


> @mstokes2008
> I can't cornrows well either. But I've been doing a form of banding against my scalp... I'll be keeping my hair under my wig like this for at least two weeks it's my trial run so no longer than that. But so far so good. No lumps under my wig and its very comfy to sleep in



that looks good for a flat app, do the sides stick out?


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's my current wig for the month. I named her brownie.

I'm trying to decide whats next... I'm ADDICTED!!!!


----------



## indarican (Jan 5, 2012)

SummerSolstice im not sure what a flat app is but the side do not stick out at all.

also that wig is to die for, i cant wait till i can pull that off, i started my wig journey recently in short wigs, so to come to work after a week with bsl length hair is gonna be a little unbelievable...lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 5, 2012)

SummerSolstice what's the name of that wig


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 5, 2012)

ive been rocking this human hair lf for the last two weeks...but im ready for some color....not sure if i will be wearing lf all yr--that would be a bit much but def for the winter season..till about march-ish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm In it to Win It. 2012! 

YAY!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 5, 2012)

Took a week wig break so my edges can get a breather and wore a bun instead. I've been in wigs consistently for 9 months so this lil break was much needed. But tmr, back in wigs I go.

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 5, 2012)

mami2010

THANK YOU!!

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Zaz (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm gonna stay on the sidelines of this one, I've never had a wig but got Lajay in 1B as a gift around christmas time. I ended up cutting her because it was just too much hair for me to wear on a daily basis. I'm gonna try out a new wig regi and see how my hair reacts, I'm trying to manipulate less because I've had a bit of breakage. Here's the wig before and after I cut it, actually I cut a bit more on the left side after posting that photo in the everyday hair thread since it looked uneven:









Also, I wanted to know for you seasoned wig wearers, should I buy this: revlon revitalizing conditioner for synthetic hair spray that's specifically for wigs or can I spray it with a regular leave-in? TIA.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaz that is HOT! I love big hair!

Anyone wear lacefronts? I wore a lf for a week and I washed my hair this weekend and noticed short pieces of hair in the front of my head. I'm sure the lf broke my hair in the front.  

Anyone had that problem?

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the wig I am wearing for the challenge right now and it is soooooooooooo cute:


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 8, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz,The only thing i don't like about lf is the plastic rubbing on my forehead.

Bought my first human hair wig on sat.!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2012)

aa9746

I cut the plastic part real close to the baby hais so that it wouldn't rub on my forehead. 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm currently wearing the Meagan (1b/30) by Freetress Equal.  It's my first time wearing a lace front and I'm happy with it, will start to look for more, though i have another 4 lace fronts in my 'hurr cupboard'


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 9, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Zaz that is HOT! I love big hair!
> 
> Anyone wear lacefronts? I wore a lf for a week and I washed my hair this weekend and noticed short pieces of hair in the front of my head. I'm sure the lf broke my hair in the front.
> 
> ...


 
pre_medicalrulz I'm also in a LF and have been noticing breakage around my hairline. I have to figure out how to fix this because I never had this problem in the past, so I'm goig to be switiching up wig caps to see what happens.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 9, 2012)

13StepsAhead

Thank goodness it wasn't just me. I love my lf but I might have to give it up. I don't want any set backs this year. Sigh...

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## indarican (Jan 9, 2012)

soo i think im having problems with my LF i think, i think the LF is scratching my head when i put it on. I have little cuts( I thought i scratch myself in my sleep, but i have another one today) on my forehead from were I put the wig on. My thing is if its doing thes to my skin can you imagine what its doing to my hair under there, i wear it as a HW. I think ima go back to my trusty HWs, this never happened before


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 9, 2012)

indarican said:


> soo i think im having problems with my LF i think,* i think the LF is scratching my head when i put it on*. I have little cuts( I thought i scratch myself in my sleep, but i have another one today) on my forehead from were I put the wig on. My thing is if its doing thes to my skin can you imagine what its doing to my hair under there, i wear it as a HW. I think ima go back to my trusty HWs, this never happened before


 
Exactly why i took a break from them.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a human hair version of the synthetic wigs I've been wearing but I couldn't fit my hair underneath. I'll rebraid my hair and see if that helps.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 9, 2012)

Uhm my S/O dissed me tonight he str8 asked me please do something with ur hair...i'm like what dont u see i'm wearing wigs...he goes i know but fix that on ur head i cant even see ur scalp...smdh i had to inform that clown he has to wait until Friday it will make just about a month since my hair was braided....kissing my teeth he was rude all up in my hair business but yet told me i was too concerned with my hair earlier today only if he knew he paid for my 9 months supply of Nioxin today


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 10, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz and indarican yeah beauty store LF's are HARD!! and it will do some damage on your hairline over time. 

Some of the tips I learned from BHM that seems to work for me. But I wouldn't wear a beauty store LF for no more than a month of continuous use. So I alternate between LF's and full cap wigs. 

Oil/moisturize your hairline REALLY REALLY well.
I soak the wig cap in oil.
I bobby pin EXACTLY where I want my wig cap to lay in the front.

I also heard some women sew in a silk piece (a color close to their scalp) on the lace front part. I may try this, because I finally found TWO wigs that are perfect for me, but their LF's. 




pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Zaz that is HOT! I love big hair!
> 
> Anyone wear lacefronts? I wore a lf for a week and I washed my hair this weekend and noticed short pieces of hair in the front of my head. I'm sure the lf broke my hair in the front.
> 
> ...





indarican said:


> soo i think im having problems with my LF i think, i think the LF is scratching my head when i put it on. I have little cuts( I thought i scratch myself in my sleep, but i have another one today) on my forehead from were I put the wig on. My thing is if its doing thes to my skin can you imagine what its doing to my hair under there, i wear it as a HW. I think ima go back to my trusty HWs, this never happened before


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a Wig - Lace Pretty. Ok, as ya'll well know these wig mfg. don't do these wigs justice. But I put this baby on and it's very becoming on me. There are layers in the front this picture doesn't show and I was able to do a swoop bang effect. 







Model Model Unique - gorgeous short wig for when I don't want to be bothered with long hair. I may order another one of this as a back up, or see if I can cut one of my longer wigs into this style.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^^^^Sorry, I don't know why these pics are so big. I fixed it several times.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 10, 2012)

I am in, bought my first wig! I have never ben comfortable wearing a wig, but will try. Reason why i bought a wig, my husband hates the woolie cap that i wear when i go out, so i thought having a wig will be better. 
will see, can't wait for my wig to be here!


----------



## indarican (Jan 10, 2012)

so im going to take a break for a little while and just do my phony pony and some hats for a big just until i can afford another HW


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 10, 2012)

halee_J
mstokes2008

don't bobby pins destroy the lace from the wig?(i've read your post saying that you use bobby pin but no comb no glue/tape)

pre_medicalrulz 
I've started wearing my wig yesterday. I so hope too have the same retention as you


----------



## g.lo (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey ladies!
need help as new wig wearer (well, as soon i receive it), does wearing the stocking underneath the wig damage the hairlineerplexed, i have quite fragile hairline and i wouldn't want that to happen!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Jan 10, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @halee_J
> @mstokes2008
> 
> don't bobby pins destroy the lace from the wig?(i've read your post saying that you use bobby pin but no comb no glue/tape)
> ...




I think it depends where you put them. I put my bobby pins right at the tabs around my ears and I haven't noticed any damage. I see how it could damage the lace but I don't to much worry about it only because with the wigs I wear, you would never see that part anyway.  HTH


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be taking a break from wearing wigs for 6-8 weeks. I just got an install of kinky twists done today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey ladies i figured out the culprit to my breakage. Ever since I sewed on the elastic band to my wig it was a holding my wig a little snug around my hair line . I cut it off last night and although it fits looser my hairline feels A LOT better.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 11, 2012)

i've cut the comb on the back but i'm so afraid of cutting the comb in the front that the wig won't be my "head size" anymore.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jan 11, 2012)

MrsHouston said:


> This is what i`m wearing now from sassy secrets. It looks like African American relaxed hair.
> 
> I'm already wearing wigs so I will just continue for 2012 Because my goal is WL for 2012.




MrsHouston  How is Sassy Secret's customer service?


----------



## indarican (Jan 12, 2012)

Question for you guys... Anyone ever sleep in thier wigs?


----------



## nisemac (Jan 12, 2012)

i think i'm gonna pull out of this challenge.  i reordered a couple of Ama and Afro Curl wigs, but for some reason, they aren't the same as the first ones i wore. and i've yet to find another style that i feel comfortable in.  

now that i can do a nice puff and decent twists, i'm gonna practice protective styling my own hair for a bit...at least until i can find a wig that i really feel comfortable in.

i will definitely be oooo-ing and aaahhh-ing from the sidelines!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 12, 2012)

indarican said:


> Question for you guys... Anyone ever sleep in thier wigs?




indarican No I don't sleep in my wigs - or glue/tape/sew it.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 12, 2012)

indarican said:


> Question for you guys... Anyone ever sleep in thier wigs?



No, but I wear half wigs.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 29, 2012)

@13StepsAhead  where did you get your full lace wigs from.  I've been* eyeing rpgshow.com lately*.[/QUOTE]


My avatar is a rpgshow wig.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 29, 2012)

mstokes2008 said:


> I wish I knew how to cornrow so I could just throw my wig on. It's hard trying to find someone to braid it every week. I was going to just put individual braids in but I don't have the time.



Speaking of braids, I have had my hair in cornrows for the past couple of weeks (under my wig).  I took them down this week end to wash and deep condition, and my scalp has been sore for the past couple of days.  Is this normal?  Does anyone else get a sore scalp after taking braids out?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Still wigging it out daily ladies.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 29, 2012)

mezzogirl said:


> @13StepsAhead  where did you get your full lace wigs from.  I've been* eyeing rpgshow.com lately*.




My avatar is a rpgshow wig.[/QUOTE]


I ordered my wigs from whatwig.com; however, I no longer recommend them due to my recent experience from them. I ordered a wig in the beginning of December and never received them and I'm trying to get a refund so hopefully that happens this week. If not I will have to go through a long arduous process of filing a claim ith my CC.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2012)

wearing my human hair wig but i can't fit all my hair in. the hair is long so i don't think anyone notices. synthetic wig caps seem larger and my hair fits better underneath.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in. My hair needs a break from blow drying/flat ironing. Also, since I didn't use any heat on my hair last week- I'm starting to actually see a curl pattern in my hair. Hopefully, I can continue when the temperature rises.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 29, 2012)

I use to where one of these, but a longer MBL version.  




MarriageMaterial said:


> It's a Wig - Lace Pretty. Ok, as ya'll well know these wig mfg. don't do these wigs justice. But I put this baby on and it's very becoming on me. There are layers in the front this picture doesn't show and I was able to do a swoop bang effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Still Wigging it out Winter 2012.

I noticed I was tying my Du-Rag too tightly and it was causing soreness and maybe slight breakage.

Didn't care for the Nylon Caps.  And couldn't find my Netted one.

I recently bought a SWIG.  We'll see how that works.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 29, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> MrsHouston  How is Sassy Secret's customer service?



Sorry, I'm just seeing this...their customer service was good, I got my Sonia glueless wig in about 3 to 4 days, which I thought was supper fast.  I got my Sonia wig in November and still wearing it now....I wear it everyday. it's a silk full lace cap, Indiam Remy, light yaki (similar to african america relaxed hair). 

I also wear cornrows, a satin cap, then a wig cap on top.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 29, 2012)

indarican said:


> Question for you guys... Anyone ever sleep in thier wigs?



I have, but don't make a practice of it.  I have a maniquin wig head where I keep her.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2012)

MrsHouston, what's the link to sassy's secret? tia


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I may order one of these two wigs from My Little Secrets.....I ordered the Doobie wig from them before and it was BEAUTIFUL!!!

http://www.mylittlesecretsonline.com/products/Bob.html



http://www.mylittlesecretsonline.com/products/Patience.html


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 30, 2012)

mezzogirl said:


> Speaking of braids, I have had my hair in cornrows for the past couple of weeks (under my wig).  I took them down this week end to wash and deep condition, and my scalp has been sore for the past couple of days.  Is this normal?  Does anyone else get a sore scalp after taking braids out?



Were your braids tight?


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 30, 2012)

aa9746 said:


> MrsHouston, what's the link to sassy's secret? tia



http://www.sassysecret.com/Glueless-full-lace-wig-p/0305.htm


----------



## indarican (Jan 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Wigging it out Winter 2012.
> 
> I noticed I was tying my Du-Rag too tightly and it was causing soreness and maybe slight breakage.
> 
> ...


 What is a SWIG?


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 30, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I may order one of these two wigs from My Little Secrets.....I ordered the Doobie wig from them before and it was BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> http://www.mylittlesecretsonline.com/products/Bob.html
> 
> ...


 
MarriageMaterial. I love their wigs but I just can't justify a $200 wig purchase right now. How long did your Dobbie wig last?


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 30, 2012)

tdwillis said:


> @MarriageMaterial. I love their wigs but I just can't justify a $200 wig purchase right now. How long did your Dobbie wig last?



tdwillis I had the wig for 2 years, before selling it off. It was in very good condition and very little shedding. 


I wore it for several months none stop. I bobby pin the wig on, I never used glue/tape.


----------



## toinette (Jan 30, 2012)

indarican said:


> Question for you guys... Anyone ever sleep in thier wigs?



nope. the second i get into my house, the wig comes off


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 30, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I may order one of these two wigs from My Little Secrets.....I ordered the Doobie wig from them before and it was BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> http://www.mylittlesecretsonline.com/products/Bob.html
> 
> ...



They're wigs are nice, I might have to go shopping, lol.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it too late to join?  I'm always wearing a wig lol
 Indian remy italian yaki lace wig (a less coarse kinky straight) 16" straighten and curled)
http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/ja10469/picsay-1327985885.jpg


----------



## goldielocs (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been wearing a wig for a little over a week now as a protective style for my locs. The wig keeps lint off my locs and satisfies my desire to play in loose hair for a while. My locs are TBL, but thin so they fit- barely. Right now, I'm wearing Tracy from Freetress and I like it because it is very close to my natural hair texture. http://www.blackhairspray.com/freetress-equal-synthetic-wig-tracy.html

My routine:
I put my hair up in pin curls along the crown and wrap the edges around. I then flip the length in the back loosely towards the front and secure with hair pins. I then put one of my satin bonnets on top. Then I put a homemade stocking cap on top of the satin bonnet. This keeps the bonnet in place and compresses my hair even more. I also oil my scalp and length with castor oil 2-3 times a week.

My problem:
Tracy is a full wig, but it is already tight. I watched a youtube review and the person who did the review had really short hair and even she said it was a tight fit. I bought Tracy in Dec and was just able to really wear her last week because I had to stretch the cap out. Could any of you suggest a natural textured wig with a larger cap? Are there any brands whose caps are fuller? 

I like wearing wigs to change things up and they allow me to chane up my style without stressing my locs so any suggestions you have will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## indarican (Feb 1, 2012)

sooo Hairsisters takes forever to ship things, i cant wait for my new HW to come!!


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 2, 2012)

Bumping for response...


----------



## janeemat (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been in a wig since last Wed and it has my head hurting, lace is itchy.  I loosened the straps but I don't know about this wig thing.  This is my first time playing with wigs and I would like to wear one as a protective style but it is irrating me.  Is there such thing as a comfortable wig that you don't know that you wearing it?


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone would be interested, but i found this video and it helped me make some adjustments to my wig so that it fit better. This one explains how to make the cap bigger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rbi6UBl5k8

She also has one to show how to make it smaller. HTH.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 6, 2012)

@janeemat
Imo lace fronts are uncomfortable, so I try to avoid them. Update: I'm starting to realize I think it is the specific manufacturer, b/c now I am finding lace fronts that are comfortable to wear.


----------



## yodie (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it too late to join? I'm wiggin' it for the rest of the year (Sensationnel HZ 7048). I had my stylist trim/shape it up some and it looks great. I love it!! 
I always cut the combs out of my wig and just pin it down.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate lace front wigs also - I find them extremely uncomfortable and will not be investing in them if I can help it. I am still wigging it out wityh Zury's Singer #1B for now. I have a #1 - same style that I will be wearing when the current one start to look like crap.


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 6, 2012)

My Chinese Italian yaki flatironed and curled.  I also experimented w/ color.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 8, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> @janeemat
> Imo lace fronts are uncomfortable, so I try to avoid them.


 
I should have done my homework.....thanks!


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 8, 2012)

This is my wig style for the entire year.  I may do a bulk purchase for 11 more!

I am getting to bra strap length!

PS 2012 Challenge!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> My Chinese Italian yaki flatironed and curled.  I also experimented w/ color.



WOW!!   Gawgus!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 22, 2012)

Still rocking my lace wig and after 4months I'm just now starting to experience tangling. It's ok because I just put this ad boy into a bun and keep it moving. Super easy and I hope to be grazing BSL by July.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 22, 2012)

13StepsAhead
I'm starting to realize that I need to keep my denman or a paddle brush with me at all time because "my hair" is tangling up so much when the wind blows.  Finger combing out the tangles is not working well for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 22, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> @13StepsAhead
> I'm starting to realize that I need to keep my denman or a paddle brush with me at all time because "my hair" is tangling up so much when the wind blows.  Finger combing out the tangles is not working well for me.


 
 exactly how I feel with thi swig now, but if you can put it in a bun you should be fine, if not it's way too much hassle.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2012)

Still actively wearing my afro "Singer" wig by Zuri as well ladies:yep.


----------



## yodie (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still wearing my Sensationnel HZ 7048 and I love it!! I brought four more and I plan on wearing it for the rest of the year. My hair is loving the break. I'm wearing my hair in twists underneath. I'm using Tiiva Naturals shea hemp growth butter. I've been singing praises about this butter. I normally hate anything with shea butter, but this is great. My twists are moisturized after two days and my ends are smoother, straighter, which equals retention in my book. I'm loving it!! This butter has ceramides as well (hemp). Can't go wrong. 

Kind of feel like I have the best of both natural and wig worlds. LOL!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 22, 2012)

I received my wig from platinum wigs and even though it sheds like the dickens I like it.  I don't pull my edges out either so its a winner.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 25, 2012)

I am sssoooo happy i found this challenge!!  I just took out yarn braids and discovered a nice size bald spot near my left nape...I was told by my dermatologist that I have traction alopecia .  This isn't the first time this has happened with extensions so now I decided to lay off extensions permanently but I lllooovvve protective styles.  So I threw on a wig to hide my bald spot and treat my hair while it is growing back. I am fully natural and I am glad I have other ladies who will be rocking a wig out for awhile .  I will post pics of my current wig later today.  I plan on rocking a wig hopefully for the whole year.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of my current wig that I will be rocking for the whole month of March!


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Feb 25, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Here is a pic of my current wig that I will be rocking for the whole month of March!


 Cute! whats the name of it??? I want another short wig that looks like that.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 28, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


> Cute! whats the name of it??? I want another short wig that looks like that.


Thanks!  Not sure what the name is because I purchased this a couple of years ago from my local BSS.  If you have any in your area you can just look for a short cute human hair wig.  Or I know a website that I am currently lurking, harlemwigs.com, has some fab wigs!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 28, 2012)

I went wig crazy over the weekend.   I need to spruce some wigs up that I brought because now I'm regretting buying them.  I brought a curly lace front again--but it looks too wiggy, a straight synthetic but it looks too shiny, then i brought a human hair bob one and didn't like the way i was styling it before i went to work--got frustrated and tossed it to the side---and went back to my old human hair wig.  UGH and then today i just ordered a short hair human hair one which I praying I like but I believe I will.  

This is the one i just purchased today in Champagne color:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IutPu9FyNe8

This is the other style I'm thinking about getting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BG_AZ2DYl4&feature=related

I'm thinking of selling them now...because I don't want to keep too many wigs around for one especially if im not using them or planning on wearing them...


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 28, 2012)

I want this wig so bad! But the reviews on this company are horrible. I did contact them via chat and they did respond but I am still not sure. I really, really, want it though.


----------



## yodie (Feb 28, 2012)

tdwillis, those are very cute wigs.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 28, 2012)

tdwillis said:


> I want this wig so bad! But the reviews on this company are horrible. I did contact them via chat and they did respond but I am still not sure. I really, really, want it though.



Ooh I like the color!


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 29, 2012)

This sucks! I just found this youtube video on this company:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQhigBW11o0&feature=g-u-u&context=G2c84c1fFUAAAAAAAAAA

I feel like Florida on Good Times: Damn, Damn, Damn!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, why did I not do my fat twist going straight back to start with, my wig lays so much flatter. Wow I seriously feel 'delayed'.


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 29, 2012)

No worries. I noticed that too. But I also felt that my hair started to go with the parts of my twists naturally. Then I got scared. Any suggestions?


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be rocking wigs till mid-May. Can't be too bothered with my hair so I cornrowed it up for the month. Will make sure to oil my scalp plus moisturize and seal every other day. Just need a break.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 13, 2012)

This challenge is what I have been looking for.  I was about to give up on my hair and get it cut into a short 'fro and forget length.  I have been cut  back from APL 2-3 times since going natural.  I just want to continue to grow my short side until I feel comfortable evening up my hair instead of some stylist telling me how horrible my hair looks and taking it upon themselves to even things up. That means my trims end up being 3-3.5 inches even when I tell them I only want 1 inch taken off.  I plan to wig and half wig for the majority of the year.  I will then even things up letting the stylist know that if 1 cm more is taken than I want there will be no payment.  I also plan to watch in a mirror this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Still wiggin'.

Thank Jeeeus it got me through another Winter. 

I will probably (more than likely) wig-it the remainder of 2012.  

My local hole-in-the-wall Wig Store had B1 G1 Free over the weekend and re-upped on my _Work Wig_.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm still wigging it out too and I will do so the rest of the year as well IDareT'sHair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey ladies I'll be rocking out in my wig for the remainder of 2012 and the first 1/2 of 2013. I've been wearing the same wig for the past 5 months. It's a hh full lace wig and it was ok at first but started matting something serious so I just wear it in a side bun, which works for me. If I can stretch this wig out a few more months I will deem it as money well spent.


----------



## ms.lisab (Mar 14, 2012)

I am still hanging in there. Loving the fact that I do not have to do to much to my hair. Does anyone know of a place where I can order a few curly wigs? Thanks


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 14, 2012)

ms.lisab
Samsbeauty.com, and goldenmartbeautysupply.com have nice curly wigs.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 15, 2012)

My human wig is still holding up. I like that it doesn't mat up the only thing is it sheds.


----------



## ms.lisab (Mar 15, 2012)

Ann0804
Thank you so very much. I will check them out.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked this one up last week to wear. I really like it for upcoming hot, humid summer-like days. At 2:40 you can see the style in the video.

http://youtu.be/m_kyFiOnx8U


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Mar 31, 2012)

How is everyone doing just got 2 new wigs to my collection


----------



## yorkpatties (Mar 31, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> I picked this one up last week to wear. I really like it for upcoming hot, humid summer-like days. At 2:40 you can see the style in the video.
> 
> http://youtu.be/m_kyFiOnx8U





I wear something very similar. I have worn the same style for months. I can say it was good to me over the summer.


----------



## graidin (Apr 1, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> Is it too late to join?  I'm always wearing a wig lol
> Indian remy italian yaki lace wig (a less coarse kinky straight) 16" straighten and curled)
> http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af115/ja10469/picsay-1327985885.jpg



I am actually lurking this thread because I am thinking on wigging from now on just right after I take down my sew in at the end of the month... ms.blue, Where did you get your yaki wig ? I think it is soo nice and so natural!


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 1, 2012)

graidin, I purchased this wig from here
http://www.shuangyewig.com/english/index.asp
 Indian remy italian yaki 18" more like 16"


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 2, 2012)

ms.blue said:
			
		

> graidin, I purchased this wig from here
> http://www.shuangyewig.com/english/index.asp
> Indian remy italian yaki 18" more like 16"



MS. Blue how did you like your wig from here. I purchased one a while back and was not pleased at all.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm taking a small break from wigs at the moment and am wearing a braided up do. It's getting hot in the southwest.......  I'll go back under the wigs come May


----------



## graidin (Apr 2, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> MS. Blue how did you like your wig from here. I purchased one a while back and was not pleased at all.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I was actually going to ask the same question :grin::grin:. Thanks [USER=166136]ms.blue for the info !


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 2, 2012)

justicefighter1913 and graidin, I like it but don't love it.  I had major issue w/ the size of the cap (I ordered a large and received a medium),  the unit sheds like crazy even though I sealed, I ordered a 18" and even though the tag said 18" it was 16" at the most and last but not least, it tangled in the back.  What I did like about the hair is that they hair matched natural hair pressed (well my hair pressed) I normally buy chinese hair (the unit is indian remy) but I wanted to try something different.  I read in bhm that he is a hit or miss depending on the person.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks ms.blue:  that's about what my experience has been. It is hit or miss.  Since my last purchase, I've been too nervous to purchase anothe wig from that company.  I plan on purchasing my next wig here.  I've seen a couple of reviews and I'm impressed. We'll see.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 2, 2012)

justicefighter1913, please keep me updated.  I have one company I buy my wigs from but I'm always looking for another.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 3, 2012)

Took a break from wearing wigs but I'm back in full force in order to gain the last inch or two needed to claim APL.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Apr 6, 2012)

what are you ladies wearing under your wig?
plastic cap crinkles and make noise and i noticed that all of a sudden im gettin splits since i switched to nylon caps


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScorpioLove

I'm wearing a nylon wig cap. I just spray my hair with a mixture of leave-in conditioner and water and seal with an oil mixture and let it set while I get dressed then put the nylon cap on.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 6, 2012)

@graidin
This site has nice remi yaki hair. I attached the YT video of it as well. 

http://www.lacewigsfront.com/gluele...ilk-top-bleached-knots-all-around-bw0080.html

http://youtu.be/ZUASzRWxE0Q


----------



## sajjy (Apr 6, 2012)

I want in, if it isn't too late
I'll upload starting pics tomorrow. I've been wearing wigs since january anyways so I'm in the groove of things. My Onyc hair should arrive no later then the 20th of april. I brought two packs of each( one 16 / one 18 for all three orders) the mongolian kinky curly(3b-3c), tight curly(3a-3c), and relax perm to make three different U-part wigs for the duration of the year.


----------



## sugarwater (Apr 6, 2012)

I just spent 200 bucks on wigs and came away with a few jewels 

A pixie cut, the mommy, a side cropped one with a asymmetrical side swoop, a curled mid length short wig, and freya

this one is my baby though! the mod mohawk. it came with the middle curled but I combed it out when I was playing with it. its human so i can always recurl it 







seen it done by April:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRU6DnUFHGk


----------



## Fab79 (Apr 6, 2012)

sugarwater that looks really nice on you

Sent from my iPhone4S using LHCF


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 6, 2012)

sugarwater looking good!!


----------



## pink219 (Apr 6, 2012)

I done messed up and got a sew in and now my poor edges are barely there! Back to wigs, I will never stray (for a while at least).

 I'm a work on making a U-part wig...


----------



## graidin (Apr 6, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> @graidin
> This site has nice remi yaki hair. I attached the YT video of it as well.
> 
> http://www.lacewigsfront.com/gluele...ilk-top-bleached-knots-all-around-bw0080.html
> ...


Oooh great ! Thanks a lot  Ann0804! On my way to lurk them....How did you like them ? Do they tangle a lot ?


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 7, 2012)

graidin said:


> Oooh great ! Thanks a lot Ann0804! On my way to lurk them....How did you like them ? Do they tangle a lot ?


 
I ordered the jerry curl 14", so I am waiting for it to arrive. I haven't tried the yaki one yet, but I will once I see how I like the jerry curl one. I didn't think human hair tangled.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Apr 7, 2012)

Ann0804

and you spray it daily right? i've been spritzing with aloe vera but i think i might add some leave in and a little jojoba oil to it so it can stay moisturized longer


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 7, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:


> @Ann0804
> 
> and you spray it daily right? i've been spritzing with aloe vera but i think i might add some leave in and a little jojoba oil to it so it can stay moisturized longer


 
Right I spray twice daily. Once in the morning then once I get home in the evening.


----------



## MsLauren (Apr 13, 2012)

Where are you ladies buying your human hair wigs. I'm trying to find a reputable vendor!

TIA!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 14, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> Where are you ladies buying your human hair wigs. I'm trying to find a reputable vendor!
> 
> TIA!


 
I bought mine from bss.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Apr 23, 2012)

i have reached my goal of APL this month when I straightened my hair a few weeks ago so I am very happy. I do need to up my moisture though so I am really taking the time to do that and really baby my ends. here is my starting pic that was taken 2 months ago:






here are some units that i have worn over the past few months:
















right now i am venturing off to upart wigs and i recently purchased one from a cv however my hair is not blending with it the way that i want so i have decided to sell it. i have posted it downstairs in the exchange forum so if anyone is interested pls contact me.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=615343


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Still rocking the same wig from November, It's holding up pretty well, but I'll be switching up in July.I can only wear it in a bun becasue i it's loose It matts up like nobody's business. After this I will be making a U-part wig.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 12, 2012)

Looking for more wigs to wear on hot days.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 12, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a wig from ruth's beauty shop but I'm afraid of getting another bad quality wig like I got from platimum wigs.  Anybody familiar with them?


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 12, 2012)

sugarwater said:


> I just spent 200 bucks on wigs and came away with a few jewels
> 
> A pixie cut, the mommy, a side cropped one with a asymmetrical side swoop, a curled mid length short wig, and freya
> 
> ...



This picture made me buy this wig. I bought it in a 2. What color is this?


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2012)

Very cute wig 
200$????? The most I spend is like 50 im cheap


----------



## Meritamen (May 18, 2012)

I really want a glueless full lace human hair wig so badly! I have been looking at the wigs at bestlacewigs.com and watching lots of YouTube videos but I still can't decide yet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2012)

I just brought a glueless full lace from www.rpgshow.com

I've been hearing about them and I watched a few youtube videos and fell in love with a lace with a bang. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YJNpMtjvQ

Meritamen


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I just brought a glueless full lace from www.rpgshow.com
> 
> I've been hearing about them and I watched a few youtube videos and fell in love with a lace with a bang. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YJNpMtjvQ
> 
> @Meritamen


After my post yesterday I did stumble on the rpgshow reviews. This review alone makes me want one of those wigs : RPGShow Glueless Lacefront Wig CSLs-003 My New Hair Addiction.


----------



## toinette (May 19, 2012)

I need someone who isnt a YT guru to review a few RPGshow wigs. I keep hearing conflicting info


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2012)

I don't know why I keep attempting to stretch wash days to once a month. I only made it to a week which is regular to me. Can't stand having a dirty scalp. Anyway, I just bought a few wigs from blackhairspray.com and hope to receive them by mid-week. Will be wearing wigs till the end of the year and following my _weekly_ routine. I bought all synthetic lace fronts, not ready to invest in a full lace human hair wig just yet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 20, 2012)

toinette

Well I'm not on youtube so when mine get here, I will do a review for you.


----------



## toinette (May 20, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @tionette
> 
> Well I'm not on youtube so when mine get here, I will do a review for you.



thanks girl!! I wanted that Kim K wig sooo bad


----------



## melisandre (May 20, 2012)

Hey, I have a unit from RPGShow that I reviewed last month in another thread.  Here is what I posted.



melisandre said:


> Back with the deets, scarcity21!
> 
> Yes, it's a full lace wig from rpgshow.  It's 16 inches, in a color 1B, yaki textured.  I cut it a tiny bit to shape / layer it.  Here's the link to the specific unit (els119-s) that I purchased: http://sales.rpgshow.com/glueless-cap-human-hair-wig-straight-16-els119s-p-4349.html
> 
> It's my favorite unit right now.  I've been wearing it regularly since the end of February and haven't had problems with tangling or shedding.  I will probably get another from them at some point when I have the funds



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15769463#post15769463

I also attached a pic.  Right now it has started to tangle / frizz a little, but nothing crazy.  It still looks good.  I think I might have used too much heat on it, because this didn't start happening until the last time I curled it (I skipped the heat protectant ).  Still I plan on purchasing a second unit from them, because it's my fav unit thus far.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 20, 2012)

ladies you have real pretty wigs in here. how come im not.on this.challenge. ive been only wigging as ps since december 2011 and i still have the same wig.. but i have no.choice with the job i have!

heres mine:


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 20, 2012)

is it to late to join?


----------



## Meritamen (May 23, 2012)

I still really like Blackhairspray.com, ordered my wigs on Saturday and they arrived this morning on Wednesday.  All four wigs are short in color 1B from about neck length to a little past shoulders. I should be able to take good enough care of them to last me a few months each. I'm set for the year now.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 23, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> is it to late to join?


 

You can join at anytime, and we have just a few, simple rules:

Rule #1 - Take care your hair underneath your wig! 

Rule #2 - Feel free to take your wig off whenever you want! 

Rule #3 - Look and feel fabulous!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 23, 2012)

CurliDiva said:
			
		

> You can join at anytime, and we have just a few, simple rules:
> 
> Rule #1 - Take care your hair underneath your wig!
> 
> ...



great. ive been respecting the rules.
i take wig off as soon as i get hope from work.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 23, 2012)

melisandre

awww you're a cutie pie! I love your wig! I cannot wait until mine get here more than ever now. Thanks for the review!


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

My wig is in my SIGGY  her name is Fantasia


----------



## MrsHouston (May 24, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> OK, I've purchased five wigs in < 30 days and I'm only content with two of them.  I'm going to return two of the wigs and give one to my sister. This is what I'm left with. The wig on the left will be the wig I wear every day. The one on the right (dh doesn't really care for) will be my altar ego wig, to sport when I want the Chaka Khan look. I will be ordering 2 more "Tara" wigs so I can go all year long with this challenge.
> 
> Does anyone else wear the same wig daily for an extended period of time because it just "fits" you??



I wear the same wig *everyday*.  I'm still in my Sonya wig since Novermber 2011 from Sassy Secret.  I'm finding that it's better to pay more for a more quality wig bc it last longer and the hair looks like yours (I have the light yaki, which resembles AA relaxed hair). 

I found out recently that some of my family members and friends at church thought it was my real hair all of this time, so that "REALLY" made me impressed with it.  

http://www.sassysecret.com/Glueless-full-lace-wig-yaki-p/3050.htm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

Still wiggin'. 

I noticed how I was double tying my Du-Rag caused me some breakage where I tied the ties. I wish I coulda' caught this sooner.

Now I'm in a netted- wig cap. It's been HOT, HOT, HOT so I've been spritzing underneath.

Right now I'm using Hairveda's Silica Hair Mist Tea as a Refresher


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 25, 2012)

ive lost.hair on my front edges. i.wanna get them back but i dont want to stop wigging. this is the best ps for me and plus i need my wig for work... 

any suggestions? maybe they fell off cause i was missing protein ? (i have fine hair..breaks easily). 
is there a secret to wig without loosing hair and having a patch of almost baldness the front?

HELP


----------



## MrsHouston (May 25, 2012)

melisandre said:


> Hey, I have a unit from RPGShow that I reviewed last month in another thread.  Here is what I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty and I like the price.


----------



## melisandre (May 25, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> ive lost.hair on my front edges. i.wanna get them back but i dont want to stop wigging. this is the best ps for me and plus i need my wig for work...
> 
> any suggestions? maybe they fell off cause i was missing protein ? (i have fine hair..breaks easily).
> is there a secret to wig without loosing hair and having a patch of almost baldness the front?
> ...



coolsista-paris

Are you using the combs that are in the wig?  I know this causes lots of women to lose their edges.

ETA:  You can always pin the wig down with bobby pins at the front/side.


----------



## MzSwift (May 25, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> ive lost.hair on my front edges. i.wanna get them back but i dont want to stop wigging. this is the best ps for me and plus i need my wig for work...
> 
> any suggestions? maybe they fell off cause i was missing protein ? (i have fine hair..breaks easily).
> is there a secret to wig without loosing hair and having a patch of almost baldness the front?
> ...


 
I use a satin skull cap underneath my wigs.  IA with not using the combs.
I also alternate my cornrow styles between the regular straight back and sometimes having a braid come down both sides to relieve my edges.

If I'm really worried, I rub in some castor oil in the morning and at night before bed.

GL!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 25, 2012)

thanks for your replies. i only use the back comb of the wig. never clip anything at the front.  
i.need to buy a satin scarf and try castor oil on the edges before putting on the wig. this fine hair is something...


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2012)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i have reached my goal of APL this month when I straightened my hair a few weeks ago so I am very happy. I do need to up my moisture though so I am really taking the time to do that and really baby my ends. here is my starting pic that was taken 2 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
theNaturalWonders,
You look great in your wigs. What is the name of the wig in the middle pic wearing the green shirt? Where can I purchase it? Thanks!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2012)

Gonna buy 2 new wigs next friday


----------



## IMFOCSD (May 25, 2012)

I wanna join! Wigs have always been my fave protective style but I stopped and tried buns...I miss my wigs though 

As of today I am back to wigging it daily


----------



## ms.lisab (May 25, 2012)

I am still wearing my wigs and I love it.  I will be order more next week.  I think I going to go for something shorter for the summer.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 26, 2012)

Anyone NOT seeing a lot of progress wearing wigs?  I don't understand my hair: I don't manipulate it at all since my hair is always flat twisted under a wig.  I do a big wash/deep condition once a month and co wash as needed.  I use glycerine based sprays for moisture (although not daily).  My hair is inching along so slowly.  I don't think growth aids work but I'm tempted to start venturing down the monistat/cayenne pepper/miracle gro path.  HELP!  I don't want to wear wigs forever.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 26, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:
			
		

> Anyone NOT seeing a lot of progress wearing wigs?  I don't understand my hair: I don't manipulate it at all since my hair is always flat twisted under a wig.  I do a big wash/deep condition once a month and co wash as needed.  I use glycerine based sprays for moisture (although not daily).  My hair is inching along so slowly.  I don't think growth aids work but I'm tempted to start venturing down the monistat/cayenne pepper/miracle gro path.  HELP!  I don't want to wear wigs forever.



 i understand you.i feel the same way. i eat health diet ! drink water . but is seems like when i leave my hair alone it goes on well ... as i have fine hair i think protein has something to do with my hair .it breaks easier.  à part from that wig is the best ps for me. im gonna start working out. getting back to scalp massaging everything day. protein every month followed by dc . i need to stick to the balance well.


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 26, 2012)

I took a break from my wigs for the first few months of this year. I am now back to wearing my beloved "Emily" by Outre:






I cut about 2 inches and it is perfect!  I'll update my photo post cut today


----------



## IMFOCSD (May 26, 2012)

Day 2...I like my current wig but I really cant wait to make me a wig next week..


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2012)

Checking in im still in wigs and will be til im apl


----------



## tdwillis (May 28, 2012)

Me too. Still wiggin it until I am at least APL.


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2012)

I rarely ever post, but I've been wigging it and I will do so until the end of next year. I got rid of all the damage, so now I can focus on just growing my hair out. 

Crazy question. Does anyone ever sew their wig on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

@yodie

Hey Ms. Yodie! 

I'm wiggin' too. Nah, never thought about sewing it on, because I want to be able to get to my hair (after work) and I try not to wear it on the weekends to let my Hair/Scalp Breathe.

I usually spritz and moisturize twice a day under my Netted Wig Cap.


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Hey lady. I'm going full force with the wig and I love the way it looks on me. Sometimes I get tired of pinning it down, so I wouldn't mind having it sewn on for two weeks off and on. 

What do you spritz with? 
I wash, DC, and twist my hair with NOW Castor oil. Keeping it really simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

@yodie

Right now I'm using (Rotating):
Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Claudie's Tea
Shi-Naturals Black Tea
Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir *more like a light oil*

To keep my Head Cool during the Heat especially wearing a Wig


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Checking in im still in wigs and will be til im apl



Me too!!! Honestly, I think I'm already Apl, but not an even Apl. So I'll be digging till the end of the year and longer f necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aa9746 (May 28, 2012)

Yes, wigs work! Wigs got me to sl, apl, & mbl.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 28, 2012)

aa9746 said:


> Yes, wigs work! Wigs got me to sl, apl, & mbl.



aa9746 how do you wear your hair under wigs?


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:
			
		

> Me too!!! Honestly, I think I'm already Apl, but not an even Apl. So I'll be digging till the end of the year and longer f necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I say apl but once I make it there im going to want to ps til bsl


----------



## aa9746 (May 28, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> @aa9746 how do you wear your hair under wigs?


 
I used to wear twists but then as the hair grew I couldn't fit it under my wigs. Then I switched to cornrows that got time consuming with my 4b strands. So now I just put in plaits.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

HEY HEY HEEEYYY! It's a little quiet in here!
Well it's June; half way mark!

Here is my progress so far under wigs since December.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 2, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz

Great progress!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^ Thanks!!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been wearing the bump chic bob and I love it! I am in catch 22 it looks really cute and I get a lot of compliments on it but I don't want to wear it to the gym but at the gym I want to look cute cause their are a lot of hot bodies. So I don't know what to do. Also one thing I noticed is my gray is coming out faster since I have been wearing wigs.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 2, 2012)

Right now I am under a phony Pony. I am getting my hair braided back up tomorrow so I can wig it out for the next 2-3 weeks. I am just going to go by how my hair feels. Last time it lasted 3 weeks. I cut my hair a few months ago about 4-5 inches. I am due for a small trim now. It would help to cut back on the large cuts, might do that after I remove the new set of braids tomorrow. Time is cut so short right now to worry about going to the Beauty parlor for a wash and  trim


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

For the ladies in the Greenville area, Im currently on vacation here so my cousin took me to Beauty World and let me tell you they have a HUGE selection of wigs here! We were in there for at least an hour trying on wigs!

I purchased two wigs and a half wig for her. It was the only one left and she really liked it so I got it for her  i never seen a place that had rows and shelves of wigs.

I wish I could take a pic of it and post, but I need to learn how to do that. I went to the Beauty World in Kinston but their selection was Ok. Not as large as the one in Greenville.


----------



## tdwillis (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG PRE medicalrulz. Your are my new hair idol. Great progress!


----------



## yodie (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna have great progress pics one day and that day will be Dec 2013. I'm wiggin' it 'til then. I've always been a slow grower, so I decided two years would be a good, long rest for my tresses. I'll post progress pics in Dec 2012 and every six months thereafter until I reach my goal. 

I'm wearing Sensationnel HZ 7048. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this wig. I brought six of them. I wear it for like six weeks at a time. My stylist trims it to my face and it looks great.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jun 2, 2012)

Made my new wig and its super cute..cant wait to wear it today. My hair is pinned down and i just took my baggy off. I baggy overnight every single night.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 2, 2012)

yodie
That's a good plan!  You'll be encouraged by your growth by checking in those intervals.  I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in! Been wiggin' it for a few weeks with my precious baby La Jay. I lubs her. 

I've fooled my mother in law, two aunts in law (one is a hairdresser) my mama, my stepdad and sisters, the cashier at Sally's.  Everyone thinks it's mine and I love it! I love knowing that people think it's mine because I'd be embarrassed if folks could just look at me and say "that's a wig"

I'm doing low mani, keeping my hair in flat twists until wash day. I keep two twists out in the front and keep the rest under my silk beanie. 

I'm attaching a pitcha instead of putting the URL in here 



cuz I don't want just anyone (lurkers  ) all up in my bidniss and knowing what I look like


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

@tiffers

Girl, You Look HOT! Gone & Werk It!

I bet they did think that was Your Hair! It looks Fierce!

Nice Choice!

I'm still Wigged Up too. I like it cause I can still get to my Hair everyday

And I can Spritz underneath when it gets too hot out etc.....and keep things super Moisturized.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 3, 2012)

tdwillis

Awww thanks!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thanks Miss T!  I love it too. It's so quick and easy to throw a wig on and go. Imma be wiggin it for a long time. I'm hooked


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

tiffers

I agree.  It's Addictive.  And you never, ever hafta' worry about having a "bad hair day"

You look real Cute!

Enjoy!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 7, 2012)

tiffers said:


> View attachment 152473
> 
> 
> 
> cuz I don't want just anyone (lurkers  ) all up in my bidniss and knowing what I look like



VERY cute look   Looks natural.  I have to try that with my Celtic Girl.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 7, 2012)

Any synthetic with 3" or more of parting space?  I know the A Plus Ozone collection has a nice amount of parting space.  Any other brands or styles?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Checkin in im now in minis underneath my wig  today I baggy'd with shea and vatika oil while I shopped at target


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jun 7, 2012)

I couldn't find my beloved "Emily" in the wig shop today so I bought "Goldie" by Outre and I think I'm in love:

Here the pic from the package:


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 7, 2012)

iWANT in!!!!
I am planning on wigging until June 2014. 

2 whole years.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 12, 2012)

yodie--hey girl!  excited for you!!

i've been wigging for a couple of months.  LOVE it.  

What do you ladies do about oils seeping through the satin cap or does that happen to anyone else besides me?  

I alternate between wearing a baggy (found some black plastic baggies) and silk caps.  I like giving my hair a rest from the baggy since I usually sleep in one, but I feel like my wig gets oily when I just wear the satin cap underneath due to the oil seeping through.  I've been using Kimmaytube's leave in and my hair loves it, but the first few days after application, my hair is oily.

I have also applied the satin cap over my hair first and then put on the baggy, but sometimes I want more air to my scalp so I prefer not to wear the baggy.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

yaya24 said:
			
		

> iWANT in!!!!
> I am planning on wigging until June 2014.
> 
> 2 whole years.



Thats a long time ive been wiggin for over a year and I plan on wiggin for atleast another year or til im mbl which ever comes first


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

tallnomad where did u find black baggies???? I hate it when my bag sneaks out the side or front of my wig. Lol


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> tallnomad where did u find black baggies???? I hate it when my bag sneaks out the side or front of my wig. Lol



lamaria211--I found the black baggies at a beauty supply store in LA.  They were cheap.  I think I paid $1 for 30 of them.  So I got 60! 

Let me know if you can't find some in your area; I can send you some.


----------



## yodie (Jun 12, 2012)

tallnomad, hey lady. How r u? My hair is finally back on track, but I have a lot of making up to do. 

My hair tends to feel dry after I baggy. Am I doing something wrong? 
I don't baggy with any products.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 12, 2012)

yodie said:


> tallnomad, hey lady. How r u? My hair is finally back on track, but I have a lot of making up to do.
> 
> My hair tends to feel dry after I baggy. Am I doing something wrong?
> I don't baggy with any products.



Maybe try a spritz of water before you put the baggy on.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 12, 2012)

yodie how do you wear the HZ7048?? Do you leave some hair out? What do you do with your leave out?


----------



## yodie (Jun 12, 2012)

Chameleonchick

I LOVEEEEE this wig. I wear my hair in flat twists underneath my wig, but I leave out two single twists in the bang area. Sort of looks like antlers. I unravel the two twists, finger comb those, I put the wig on and kind of push the unraveled twists up some. Hope that makes sense. In other words, I don't really have any hair that's individually out and flowing in the breeze. I just have enough 'humped up there' so you don't see the demarcation line of where the wig begins. 

I also have my stylist trim the wig to fit my face. I even wash it. LOVE IT!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 12, 2012)

June 21st I have an appointment to get my hair blown out and cornrowed.

I just tookdown my last set of cornrows on Sunday. I had them in for 5 weeks and 3days.

Right now I am just wearing my hair in a bun for my 10 day "break".


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 12, 2012)

yodie said:


> tallnomad, hey lady. How r u? My hair is finally back on track, but I have a lot of making up to do.
> 
> My hair tends to feel dry after I baggy. Am I doing something wrong?
> I don't baggy with any products.



Hey!  I'm dong well.  Glad that your hair is back!  I'm working on making it to BSL via the wigs.

I always wanted to buy the half wigs, but couldn't figure out what to do with my thick, coarse hair in the front.  But, I make a few very tiny double strand twists and they blend in with my curly wigs and the wet and wavy ones.  The rest of my hair is in Celie braids.  I'm years late to the half wig bandwagon, but I love them and pray that they get me to MBL soon!


----------



## yodie (Jun 14, 2012)

tallnomad, you'll get there. 

Curly wigs makes blending alot easier. 

I've had so many setbacks that I'm STILL not even full shoulder length. How discouraging. Sometimes I think my hair just doesn't grow.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 14, 2012)

yodie said:


> @tallnomad, you'll get there.
> 
> Curly wigs makes blending alot easier.
> 
> I've had so many setbacks that I'm STILL not even full shoulder length. How discouraging. Sometimes I think my hair just doesn't grow.


 
How long do you keep your hair braided under your wigs?


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 15, 2012)

aa9746 said:


> How long do you keep your hair braided under your wigs?



Two weeks, but I think I'm going to up it to 1-2 months like you and see how that goes!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 16, 2012)

tallnomad said:


> Two weeks, but I think I'm going to up it to 1-2 months like you and see how that goes!


 
I worked my way up to 1-2 months. I used to do two wks and then I'd add an extra wk to see if I could handle it.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 20, 2012)

Just wanted to check in! Back to wigging it! Not sure how long it will last. I was getting sick of my hair and needed a break. I'm rocking a really cute half wig by model model, but I don't know the name.  it's actually an old wig that I pulled out and brought back to life.  I need to figure out the name because I want another one. It's almost waist length with pretty loose barrel curls. I will plan to take pics soon and post when I get a chance.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2012)

Checking in still wiggin it (against the dh wishes ) he'll be ok I plan on cutting back after I hit bsl which should be at the end of this yr


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2012)

lamaria211, Does dh complain? Sometimes I wonder how the husbands feel about it. Do you sleep in your wig, or do you take it on/off as you please? Is your hair done underneath?
I'm not married or seriously dating, so I'm trying to get my hair right before any of that happens. My hair is never done under my wig, so thank God no one can see it. lol!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> lamaria211, Does dh complain? Sometimes I wonder how the husbands feel about it. Do you sleep in your wig, or do you take it on/off as you please? Is your hair done underneath?
> I'm not married or seriously dating, so I'm trying to get my hair right before any of that happens. My hair is never done under my wig, so thank God no one can see it. lol!



I only wear my wig when im out and about my hair is always in some type of small braids underneath my satin bonet. He only started complaining when I straightened my hair and wore it out (for my labor n delivery) and he saw how much it had grown. He said " woman y u keep buying hair and you got your own"!! He says it jokingly but he really does hate them


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2012)

lamaria211 

How cute. It's nice that he works with you and he seems to be patient. He's taking one for the team!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> How cute. It's nice that he works with you and he seems to be patient. He's taking one for the team!!



To compromise I take him wig shopping with me and let him pick out what he likes


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just got back from getting my hair shampooed, dc'd, blowdried and cornrowed.

Ready for the next 5 week stretch of wiggin it!


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jun 22, 2012)

My husband hates wigs too.  It's strange however. When I wear a long wig, he is more attentive, flirty and complimentary. I have concluded most men just like long hair


----------



## yodie (Jun 22, 2012)

I think they like long hair too.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jun 22, 2012)

How do you workout in your wigs?  Do you have any tips or best practices to prevent fainting on the gym floor due to the heat being generated under the wig? Please advise. erplexed


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 22, 2012)

AlwaysSearching said:


> How do you workout in your wigs?  Do you have any tips or best practices to prevent fainting on the gym floor due to the heat being generated under the wig? Please advise. erplexed



 I never work out in a wig. I wear a half wig so the back part of my hair is braided up neatly and I keep the front in 3 rollers.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 22, 2012)

my dh actually loves when I wear a realistic wig. He will be quick to let me know if a wig looks too fake or if I didn't blend it enough.  That's why I've stuck with half wigs. I'd love to eventually get a glueless lace wig, but they are pretty steep.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

My dh likes lace fronts the most. If I worked out which I dont I would wear a short wig


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

I wear my braids a max of 4 weeks, my usual weeks are 3. I leave it out for one week. I don't work out in a wig, however,  I wear my wig cap with a head wrap on. 

I enjoy my wigs, right now I am wearing Kay in BLack with white streaks. I don't know what I am wearing for my vacation. I am thinking to wear a half wig, for ease and security


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 22, 2012)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i have reached my goal of APL this month when I straightened my hair a few weeks ago so I am very happy. I do need to up my moisture though so I am really taking the time to do that and really baby my ends. here is my starting pic that was taken 2 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where can I find that first wig, it's so pretty!


----------



## yodie (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone know where I can purchase curly human hair wigs? 

thanks.


----------



## clevagirl73 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been primarily wearing synthetic curly half wigs.  With my pronounced widow's peak, it's nearly impossible to find a wig that isn't $200+.  But half wigs have been a lifesaver as I workout about 5-6 days a week and I need a quick way to style my hair for work.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm still wigging it.
Right now I am wearing my platinumwigs LF wig(soft yaki bang unstyled).
This wig is pretty, however it sheds like a beast.

I do not plan on repurchasing.
Ever.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought a new wig yesterday I havent opened it yet but ill post pics when I do


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been going strong in the wig challenge for about a month. I have been rocking half wig berrytini by model model. I love it and get tons of complements on it!.I've missed wearing half wigs.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

yaya24 You have a beautiful smile, girl!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 11, 2012)

tiffers- Thank you


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 11, 2012)

Can I share pics of my wig? I will probably post in the various other wig threads.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 11, 2012)

gabulldawg that wig looks so pretty on you! Deets please!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 11, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> gabulldawg that wig looks so pretty on you! Deets please!!



Thank you! I'm sorry I forgot the info. It's a half wig by model model called berrytini. It's synthetic so it gets better with time/wear.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 23, 2012)

6 months progress update....

5 months in this challenge left...

I'm ready to go wig-LESS!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 23, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> 7 months progress update....
> 
> 5 months in this challenge left...
> 
> I'm ready to go wig-LESS!



Gorgeous hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous hair



Thank you!


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jul 25, 2012)

yodie said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase curly human hair wigs?
> 
> thanks.





http://www.blackhairwigs.net/catalog/Curly_Wigs_Human_Hair_and_Synthetic-56-1.html


Try this one as well and let me know what you think

http://www.blackhairwigs.net/catalog/Human_Hair_Wigs-2-1.html

We have really great Synthetic Curly Hair Wigs as well


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im still rockin my wigs but I will be glad when I hit bsl so I can take a much needed break from them


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jul 25, 2012)

I got a lace front so I will be joining this challenge pics will be up the moment I actually wear it


----------



## yodie (Jul 25, 2012)

AlwaysSearching said:


> http://www.blackhairwigs.net/catalog/Curly_Wigs_Human_Hair_and_Synthetic-56-1.html
> 
> 
> Try this one as well and let me know what you think
> ...



Thanks for the link. I like the look of the curly synthetic wigs better in these links, but human hair tends to look better and last longer in the long run.


----------



## McBrides3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey ladies I want in on this challenge. I have relaxed hair and I am transitioning to natural. But I have one question? I am going to get a half wig but I don't plan on braiding underneath my hair. I am just going to keep it pull back. And leave some hair out in the front. Is that still considered protective styling? I find it more convenient because I can take my wig off at night and moisturize and seal as well as cowash my hair to keep it moisturize since my main hair problem is dryness and on top of that I exercise regularly and I want the convenience of taking my wig off to do that. 

Thank you ladies


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 5, 2012)

McBrides3 said:


> Hey ladies I want in on this challenge. I have relaxed hair and I am transitioning to natural. But I have one question? I am going to get a half wig but I don't plan on braiding underneath my hair. I am just going to keep it pull back. And leave some hair out in the front. Is that still considered protective styling? I find it more convenient because I can take my wig off at night and moisturize and seal as well as cowash my hair to keep it moisturize since my main hair problem is dryness and on top of that I exercise regularly and I want the convenience of taking my wig off to do that.
> 
> Thank you ladies


 
bump bump bump


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 5, 2012)

can I still get in even though there's only 5 months left?


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 13, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I'm in! Been wiggin' it for a few weeks with my precious baby La Jay. I lubs her.
> 
> I've fooled my mother in law, two aunts in law (one is a hairdresser) my mama, my stepdad and sisters, the cashier at Sally's.  Everyone thinks it's mine and I love it! I love knowing that people think it's mine because I'd be embarrassed if folks could just look at me and say "that's a wig"
> 
> ...



LOL
I lurves LaJay as well, that is the best natural texture of a wig that I have ever worn. Synthetic, everyone looks different in it and it is nicely priced.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm back in this challenge. I will be hiding my hair under wigs from now until the end of the year. I will be wearing the lovely Fiona and Naomi for now.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in here like swimwear! I'm currently wearing Orchid (might be my new BDSM name LOL). Shes synthetic, colour 2, 16 in front, 18/20 in back. Lace.my only issue with her is the lace is like half an inch which makes the parting less realistic. I'll cope. Deep conditioned under her today. I regret nothing.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 18, 2012)

TheNDofUO said:


> I'm in here like swimwear! I'm currently wearing Orchid (might be my new BDSM name LOL). Shes synthetic, colour 2, 16 in front, 18/20 in back. Lace.my only issue with her is the lace is like half an inch which makes the parting less realistic. I'll cope. Deep conditioned under her today. I regret nothing.


 
Sounds good, I like the conditioning under the wig.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 19, 2012)

I would like to join I wear wigs 80% of the year anyway I love the convenience of them and since having my daughter I have no time to do sew ins


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm currently wearing creta girl.. and loving her! no one assumes its a wig but it is!


----------



## MsLauren (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm going to join too. I wear wigs 70% of the time and wigs are going to be my protective style for winter!


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge! My new love is U-part wigs! I've been wearing one for the past week and I'm sold! It looks better than my sew ins and I can still get to my hair when I want to!  I'll be making 2 more wigs with the next couple of weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in still wiggin it 100%


----------



## Ajna (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to join. I plan to wear my LaJay, Gemma or Evony half wig. Hopefully the top of my hair will grow to full APL by Christmas if I leave well enough alone.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 27, 2012)

Made a curly half wig over the weekend bc I live in sflorida and were going through a tropical storm I didn't want to be bothered by blending and such so I threw on my Chinese yaki half wig and called it a day I love wigs just for this reason the ability to switch styles at a drop of a dime I also brought model model supermingo over the weekend


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ladies who relax.. do u wear the wigs on freshly relaxed hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 27, 2012)

blackberry815

Yes ma'am I sure do.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 27, 2012)

I really tried but it is simply too hot for this right now. When it cools down I will go back to wigs until I will have to find a different protective style.

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge if possible. I have been wearing wigs since the beginning of the year and I'm loving it. I love the convenience that it provides. I love having access to my hair at the end of the day. It's just awesome and I'm the type of person who never thought of wearing wigs. I plan on wigging till the end of the year and most of next year as well.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 28, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @blackberry815
> 
> Yes ma'am I sure do.


 
pre_medicalrulz so when do you wear your own hair out? I need your wig reggy... your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought 2 new wigs today Eve and a LF precious


----------



## assiyrabomb (Aug 28, 2012)

I know I'm late but I want IN!!!!!! I just cut off about 1.5 inches of hair so I'm about an inch above BS now. I started taking hair vitamins this past weekend. I'll be rocking U-Part and half-wigs until the end of this challenge. I plan on wearing wigs straight through until the end of this challenge. Hopefully I can make MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Saga (Aug 28, 2012)

So I just started my own little 12 month wig challenge Earlier this, and in order to properly document it I made a YouTube channel so that I can track my growth from now up until then. I'm editing my first video now so that the content will be viewer friendly (meaning not long, drawn out, or boring) and also good reference for anyone else in YouTube land using wigs as their main protective style. =] I'll be posting the link once the first video is up!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 28, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> pre_medicalrulz so when do you wear your own hair out? I need your wig reggy... your hair is gorgeous!



blackberry815
LOL Thanks....

When I'm air drying


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 28, 2012)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> So I just started my own little 12 month wig challenge Earlier this, and in order to properly document it I made a YouTube channel so that I can track my growth from now up until then. I'm editing my first video now so that the content will be viewer friendly (meaning not long, drawn out, or boring) and also good reference for anyone else in YouTube land using wigs as their main protective style. =] I'll be posting the link once the first video is up!



Can't wait! Keep us posted missy!


----------



## Saga (Aug 29, 2012)

BAM! There it is. This is the wig I'm wearing right now. I'll be getting a new unit sometime this upcoming month because my job doesn't allow me to have color in my hair =/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzyNElmuSIE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm adding myself in.  I've started wearing my HZ 7021 and I'm looking at ordering Outre Nene.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to do this right now too.  At least for this last 4 months.  I love the short, chic, Halle Berry- like do's so I have Fab Fringe already, but I found these two earlier today...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjxJJk3KgP8
BeBe


http://www.hairwigharlem.com/beshe-synthetic-wig-lulu.html


Also been eyeing this one for months:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG-U4IDvrmA

Two of these will get me through the end of 2012 and hopefully to my goal length!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

Checking in I'm still in it to win it wigging everyday till bsl


----------



## seemegrow (Sep 9, 2012)

I luv this challenge


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 9, 2012)

I will finish out the year with this method.  The wig in my avatar is my staple.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 9, 2012)

I got my Nene wig yesterday.  It was too freaking long so I cut it. I guess it's okay.  It falls better than my 7021 so my sides are covered.  

bronzebomb, your hair is nice.  I thought it was yours.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 14, 2012)

3 months left in this challenge and now my edges wanna act a fool from these wigs!


----------



## LovelyRo (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been wigging it for 4 weeks now.  So far, I have made 3 U-Part wigs and I'll be making my 4th one some time soon.  I have a 16" Malaysian wavy (emergency wig... the hair sheds like crazy), I have a 16" layered Light Yaki that I did Ombre Highlights on (LOVE IT and I plan on wearing it all Fall), I just made a Malaysian Curly wig that I haven't gotten to wear yet and the last one I make will be another Malaysian Wavy (different Vendor) 18" and 20."  That'll be it for now.  I will not buy anymore hair!!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> 3 months left in this challenge and now my edges wanna act a fool from these wigs!



pre_medicalrulz what's going on with the edges??


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 15, 2012)

I ordered Nene and wore it a week.  No.  The hair is messed up already.  I ordered Tammy so I should get that next week.  I'm kind of sick of wigs but time wise I know they're best for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2012)

blackberry815

Looks like my edges need to breathe a little. My mom said I'm over exaggerating though.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> blackberry815
> 
> Looks like my edges need to breathe a little. My mom said I'm over exaggerating though.



Oh ok so are they not thinning or breaking off or anything like that right? pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^^^ Nope


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is anyone using a satin wig cap? My wig should be in this week and I really want my hair to be protected as best as possible.  I need maximum growth through year end without setbacks.  Guess I will practice putting my hair in big braids underneath. Idk how to cover it up.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 16, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> ^^^^^ Nope



Ok good! Lol I was concerned there!


----------



## siick (Sep 16, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Is anyone using a satin wig cap? My wig should be in this week and I really want my hair to be protected as best as possible.  I need maximum growth through year end without setbacks.  Guess I will practice putting my hair in big braids underneath. Idk how to cover it up.



I've been wondering about satin wig caps myself...


----------



## siick (Sep 16, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> 6 months progress update....
> 
> 5 months in this challenge left...
> 
> I'm ready to go wig-LESS!



omg woman your hair is beyond gorgeous. how do you fit it all under a wig/wig cap??!


----------



## cynd (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a place that sells wigs for smaller heads?  I'd love to wig it through the end of the year and beyond and have bought a couple of wigs online but they never fit due to my smaller head size.  Thanks.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 16, 2012)

cynd said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a place that sells wigs for smaller heads?  I'd love to wig it through the end of the year and beyond and have bought a couple of wigs online but they never fit due to my smaller head size.  Thanks.



cynd Maybe try the ones with the draw strings?


----------



## cynd (Sep 16, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> @cynd Maybe try the ones with the draw strings?


 
Thanks for the response blackberry815.  All of the ones I have bought have drawstrings.  They make it secure so I don't have to worry about it falling off, but the actual surface of the wig is still just to big for my head.  Maybe I'll have to pay big bucks for a custom wig.  Could it be that I'm the only pea-headed person who wants to wear a wig?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2012)

siick

Gurrrrrl, trust me when I say sometimes if I don't plait my hair in smaller sections, I have these two huge bulges on both sides of my head and you can see it through the wigs. Sometimes I dont even care as long as I have the wig on. LOL 

I know sometimes people be side-eye'ing me but I'm on a mission so....ya know!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 16, 2012)

Have any of you ever thrown your wigs in the washing machine?  I just did 

I put them in on the gentle cycle....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 16, 2012)

I plan on making my wigs myself. I’m looking for the perfect color and the right wig cap to be able to do so. I think I’m going to make seven of them. I can’t wait!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Have any of you ever thrown your wigs in the washing machine?  I just did
> 
> I put them in on the gentle cycle....



lololoo girl what?! For real? What did you add to the wash; shampoo?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 16, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> lololoo girl what?! For real? What did you add to the wash; shampoo?



TIDE...LOL... see this is what happens when I have extra time on my hands  I took it out early (during the rinse portion) and now its air drying


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 16, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> TIDE...LOL... see this is what happens when I have extra time on my hands  I took it out early (during the rinse portion) and now its air drying



LOLOLOLOLOLOOO....oh my word!! Too funny!!!


----------



## nelcoy (Sep 16, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> Have any of you ever thrown your wigs in the washing machine?  I just did
> 
> I put them in on the gentle cycle....



No you didn't!! Did u put it in a lingure bag? My wigs would be a tangle mess. I usually wash them in the tub.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 16, 2012)

If they're synthetic, I've read that you can wash those with fabric softener.  Never heard of anyone putting them in the washer though. LoL

I can't wait to see how they turned out!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 16, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Have any of you ever thrown your wigs in the washing machine?  I just did
> 
> I put them in on the gentle cycle....



Lol wow no I have never heard of that lol


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOOO....oh my word!! Too funny!!!





nelcoy said:


> No you didn't!! Did u put it in a lingure bag? My wigs would be a tangle mess. I usually wash them in the tub.





MzSwift said:


> If they're synthetic, I've read that you can wash those with fabric softener.  Never heard of anyone putting them in the washer though. LoL
> 
> I can't wait to see how they turned out!





Queensheba88 said:


> Lol wow no I have never heard of that lol



SMH. Let's just say this experiment did not turn out too well. LOL:


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 17, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> SMH. Let's just say this experiment did not turn out too well. LOL:


 
LOL too funny... well atleast you tried.


----------



## slp (Sep 17, 2012)

Joining! 

I've become a wig fool over the last few months. I prefer wigs with bangs or curlier styles without, and there are a few pics of me wearing them in my photo album here. My hair is MBL, which makes it difficult to "put away" at times depending on the wigs (super-straight ones especially), but the difference that hiding my hair has made on my ends and edges is definitely worth it.

~S.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday will mark my first 12 week stretch. I could never have done this without my half wigs...let's see how long I can go  I'm excited about seeing at least an inch of growth when I finally decide to relax..I may be full waist length by my next relaxer... oh and I'm wearing Tammy today!


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 18, 2012)

slp said:
			
		

> Joining!
> 
> I've become a wig fool over the last few months. I prefer wigs with bangs or curlier styles without, and there are a few pics of me wearing them in my photo album here. My hair is MBL, which makes it difficult to "put away" at times depending on the wigs (super-straight ones especially), but the difference that hiding my hair has made on my ends and edges is definitely worth it.
> 
> ~S.



slp I have this problem with silky straight wigs too especially in times like this when I have all this new growth because I can't get my hair flat enough... so I'm waiting for a fresh relaxer to rock my silky straight lace front... I think minus any new growth I should be able to get it flat enough.. I hope..


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 18, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> LOL too funny... well atleast you tried.


 
This is too funny!!!  At least you only put one in the washer!! 

I am still waiting on my shorty 'do wig to come in.  I believe it shipped out on Friday afternoon after I ordered it, so hopefully by Wed or Thurs it will arrive.  I am feeling all this newgrowth at 4 weeks post must be from my sulphur oil mix, at any rate, I am ready to put my hair in two braids and wig it!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 18, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> SMH. Let's just say this experiment did not turn out too well. LOL:


 

Absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 19, 2012)

So my wig came in today and I can't get my hair under it as flat as I want to......This is going to take some work.  I'll be back with a game plan, but its a cute shorty 'do.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 22, 2012)

I finally gave up on half wigs and started wearing LFs full time.  I realized that that the half wigs were doing a lot of damage to my hairline because of the comb attachment.   So I'll be checking this thread and others for the most realistic looking LFs (synthetic and HH).  I will probably get a sew in soon too.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 22, 2012)

My "new" wig I purchased back in January.  I'm breaking her out for the fall.  So far, so good.  Can't wait to see what she looks like once we've gotten to know each other better. LoL

Outre Duby Pixie, human, in a #2:











I'm back to wigging during the week and big braidouts on the weekends!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite synthetic ones:

Motown Tress, Bori (Love her, she's so natural looking to me):









Glance, Morning Glory, halfwig:













Motown Tress, Chi:









Sensationnel, HZ 015 (my favorited pixie):


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 23, 2012)

Gonna try & switch it up to half wigs for at least a month to give my edges a rest. Guess I'm going wig shopping today.....again.


----------



## Ajna (Sep 23, 2012)

Wigs are so simple yet these past two weeks I have not been able to get it together to braid my hair. So I have been doing the wash and go bun thing and ignoring my wigs. I just brought two new ones so I hope I can turn this around!

I am going to try the Equal Invisible Part Wig All Star. It is interesting because you have a space to pull your own hair through. In away this concerns me since my hair is natural and it means I will have to flat iron part of it. But at the same time I think it could make my straight wigs looks more natural. Has any one tried this?

http://www.snghair.com/Product/Detail/1510/ALL-STAR?


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey ladies, can you please BOLO for a short, curly wig.  I'm thinking of one that is shorter/tapered almost on the sides/nape and longer in the crown.  Do any of you know of one offhand?  Thanks so much!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Sep 27, 2012)

I am supppppeeerrrr late!, but im joining anyway ....I just took down a sew-in/crochet set a few weeks ago that i did, and my hair was DRY, so even though i thought it was cute, im not sure it really helped...So im wearing kinky twists now, which always grow my hair well, but im so over the look...so im joining this challenge because i like wigs, and this way i can stay on top of my deep conditioning challenge....I will take down these kinky twists in 2 weeks, and when i do i will TRY to finish not only the fall but winter as well... wearing wigs only.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 27, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Here are some of my favorite synthetic ones:
> 
> Motown Tress, Bori (Love her, she's so natural looking to me):
> 
> ...



MzSwift I'm loving bori! How is ur hair so flat underneath?


----------



## Dabaddest (Sep 27, 2012)

Since I'm an official member now I'm joining! I wear wigs 99.9% of the time. Only time I take it off is when I'm at home and I put my satin bonnet. I'm natural cbl. My 2 year anniversary is on nov 1 2012. I haven't wore my natural hair out ever ( I just bc'ed in June 2012) I hope to be APL or longer on my 2 year anniversary. With my njoy mix I  believe it's possible.  My favorite wigs is samara girl. That's my daily one. I really wanna get super mingo, creta girl, and French by outré. I love big curly hair!!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 27, 2012)

blackberry815

Bori is my "girl"! LoL

Here's how my cornrows look underneath MOST of the time:











Not too small, I don't think.  I either push the ends straight up under a men's satin skull cap or I crisscross them at the nape like this:






By the time I've slept on it one night, the bulge is pretty flat. 

HTH!


----------



## Saga (Sep 27, 2012)

How i'm rocking my hair beneath my wigs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMF6KYLMjsI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 29, 2012)

Still wigging it every day, I hope to be wl by Dec. we will see.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 30, 2012)

I can't remember if I asked this before, but besides the Aplus Ozone brand, are there any other synthetic lacefronts that have *at least *3 inches of parting room?  Thank you!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 2, 2012)

Just brought another cute curly wig but this one is a U-Part. I don't usually leave hair out so I'm hoping this doesn't backfire in the long run.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 2, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I can't remember if I asked this before, but besides the Aplus Ozone brand, are there any other synthetic lacefronts that have *at least *3 inches of parting room? Thank you!!


 
Belle Du Jour

Miss J's lacefront have 3 inches or more of parting space - but their colors off imo.


----------



## lbellin (Oct 2, 2012)

Always late to the party but I want in on the wig challenge. I started this week. So far I am getting many compliments. I want to wig it till Spring.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 3, 2012)

CurliDiva said:


> Belle Du Jour
> 
> Miss J's lacefront have 3 inches or more of parting space - but their colors off imo.



Is Miss J's the same as Miss Wigs?  I ordered a couple from them.  They look pretty good on YT although there were some negatives (ie shedding).  I'm also just a 1B girl so hopefully they wouldn't mess that up LOL.  For the price and the parting space, I was willing to give it a try.  

The current LF I'm wearing is Aplus 107 and it looks pretty natural!  I got a lot of compliments on my hair  It held up pretty good for a month of daily wear but it cost about $70 so I can't spend that on a wig for just one month (although I'm now wearing it in an updo to get more life out of it).  I also couldn't get it to curl well with my steam rollers.  If the Miss Wigs LFs work out, one month is fine since they are much cheaper.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 3, 2012)

MzSwift, I love Bori and Morning Glory the best.  You are rocking all of them!  I usually stick with just one length but I'm eying those short wigs HARD LOL.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Can someone please share effective ways on how I can protect my edges while using wigs as a protective style. Is there an alternative to the stocking cap...please help because I am nursing my edges back to health and wonder if my wig wearing was a cause of why they look so shot.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 3, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> *Is Miss J's the same as Miss Wigs*? I ordered a couple from them. They look pretty good on YT although there were some negatives (ie shedding). I'm also just a 1B girl so hopefully they wouldn't mess that up LOL. For the price and the parting space, I was willing to give it a try.
> 
> The current LF I'm wearing is Aplus 107 and it looks pretty natural! I got a lot of compliments on my hair  It held up pretty good for a month of daily wear but it cost about $70 so I can't spend that on a wig for just one month (although I'm now wearing it in an updo to get more life out of it). I also couldn't get it to curl well with my steam rollers. If the Miss Wigs LFs work out, one month is fine since they are much cheaper.


 
Yes, I ordered a Miss J (style) from Miss Wigs - but again their hair color are off and the cap is stiff. This wig just never looked quite right, but had lot of parting space.

I made it work but using makeup on the cap, and later just cut off the parting space and using it as a top closure.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 3, 2012)

Bella-
Thanks girl!  The short, sassy ones are so much fun!  And they keep me from cutting my own hair. 

@Smiley79
I rock mens satin skull caps underneath my wig.  I have naturally thin edges and I tend to braid my cornrows going straight back.  About every 3rd set, I switch it up and do one braid down the edges and then the other ones going straight back.

I've also read about ladies having success massaging castor oil into their edges before and after they put on the wig.  HTH!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about making a wig (a first) - *does anyone have tips to share?* 

I'm interested in getting an adjustable mesh cap and using the crochet method to attach the hair to have maxium movement. I'm still undecided about how to handle the parting........

UPDATE: I just decided to buy a full lace wig instead - should get it on Tuesday!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 3, 2012)

CurliDiva said:


> Yes, I ordered a Miss J (style) from Miss Wigs - but again their hair color are off and the cap is stiff. This wig just never looked quite right, but had lot of parting space.
> 
> I made it work but using makeup on the cap, and later just cut off the parting space and using it as a top closure.



The wigs came today and I ordered them on Sunday!  So my first impression of Miss Wigs is I'm probably done with Aplus.  For the price, Miss Wigs are a pretty good substitute.  The hair is soft and if I can hold up for a month of daily wear, I'll be happy with that.  The caps are tight and holding on with an inch of their life lol: I have a big head) but I can make it work.  I will try 'em out this weekend.  I ended up getting the Miss L and Misso 304.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 6, 2012)

I wore Miss L and there was shedding but not too bad.  The parting space is more like 2 inches not 3 which is better than those Freetress and Outre wigs but it's not as realistic looking as Aplus.  

On a positive note, in the month since I stopped wearing half wigs and just wore LFs, my hairline started filling in nicely.  I can't wait to see where I'll be in December.  I may transition to weaves after that.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 7, 2012)

Just an update: do NOT bother with Miss Wigs.  This is my second time wearing it and the tracks are coming apart and the hair at the crown of the wig is short/broken off like damaged hair   I e-mailed them this morning with photos of the evidence.  If they don't refund or send me a non-defective wig, I'll file a complaint through paypal.  *sigh* As with everything, you get what you pay for.  Fortunately, I have a new Aplus Gabrielle that I can use as a backup.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 7, 2012)

CurliDiva

My niece makes a lot of wigs for herself and friends.  I watched her make one using stocking caps, a shower cap on the mannequin head, weave tracks and glue.  She is not advanced enough, yet, to make parts though.




CurliDiva said:


> I'm thinking about making a wig (a first) - *does anyone have tips to share?*
> 
> I'm interested in getting an adjustable mesh cap and using the crochet method to attach the hair to have maxium movement. I'm still undecided about  how to handle  the parting........


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ladies what do you think of 3/4 wigs vs 1/2 wigs...?


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 8, 2012)

I really want a glueless full lace wig from rpgshow. Either the wavy Kim K or Lisa Ray wig would do nicely. I've become tired of dealing with cheap synthetic wigs but still feel a bit uncomfortable shelling out that kind of money for some hair. :S

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 14, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> I really want a glueless full lace wig from rpgshow. Either the wavy Kim K or Lisa Ray wig would do nicely. I've become tired of dealing with cheap synthetic wigs but still feel a bit uncomfortable shelling out that kind of money for some hair. :S
> 
> My iPad has a mind of its own.



I brought one from there sometime this year. *shrugs* I can't even tell you where it is now. smh


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I brought one from there sometime this year. *shrugs* I can't even tell you where it is now. smh


 OMG pre_medicalrulz  whats wrong with it!!....I just ordered one of their glueless full lace wig after debating mentally for weeks, i should have it friday or monday ....is there something wrong with the hair?....cap construction?


FYI: i will tell you girls my honest opinion of the wig once i recieve the hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> OMG pre_medicalrulz  whats wrong with it!!....I just ordered one of their glueless full lace wig after debating mentally for weeks, i should have it friday or monday ....is there something wrong with the hair?....cap construction?
> 
> 
> FYI: i will tell you girls my honest opinion of the wig once i recieve the hair.



LightEyedMami

LOL!! I'm sorry but I'm for real. It's probably not the quality of the hair that's the issue but more or less the way I take care of wigs regardless of price. I just fling them on the couch or the floor when I get home from work but I'm sure you'll get more usage from the wig than I would with my carelessness. Def tell me what you think after about a month of having it though. I may buy another one and try to take care of it. I think.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @LightEyedMami
> 
> LOL!! I'm sorry but I'm for real. It's probably not the quality of the hair that's the issue but more or less the way I take care of wigs regardless of price. I just fling them on the couch or the floor when I get home from work but I'm sure you'll get more usage from the wig than I would with my carelessness. Def tell me what you think after about a month of having it though. I may buy another one and try to take care of it. I think.


 aw ok gotcha.....i was over here having a heart attack!....I will let you know how it holds up, i always make sure to keep it in the container it comes in to protect it.....mainly because im cheap ....Hubby was so tired of me saying "im gonna get the wig"...then saying "nawww its too much money"....finally he was like "get the wig babe so i can stop hearing about it"


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anybody co wash in the morning and put on the wig while the hair is wet? I'm trying to figure out a great regimen under my wig


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 16, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody co wash in the morning and put on the wig while the hair is wet? I'm trying to figure out a great regimen under my wig


 I have never tried this but be careful if you do, the scalp mildewing would be a concern of mine.....unless your hair is not in a cap/ well ventilated


----------



## nelcoy (Oct 16, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:
			
		

> Does anybody co wash in the morning and put on the wig while the hair is wet? I'm trying to figure out a great regimen under my wig



I've done this before, but not often because I do not want my scalp do get mildew. It's best to cowash and braid your hair, then let your hair air dry.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 16, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Just an update: do NOT bother with Miss Wigs. This is my second time wearing it and the tracks are coming apart and the hair at the crown of the wig is short/broken off like damaged hair  I e-mailed them this morning with photos of the evidence. If they don't refund or send me a non-defective wig, I'll file a complaint through paypal. *sigh* *As with everything, you get what you pay for.* Fortunately, I have a new Aplus Gabrielle that I can use as a backup.


 
@Belle Du Jour,

I'm so sorry to hear this! 

I actualy pulled out a Miss J wig (still in the bag) to use as a backup until my new full lace wig arrves. I blowdried it straight, thinned out the bulk, and removed the combs which seemed to be in the wrong spot. 

This wig still feel "off" for some reason.........


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 16, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody co wash in the morning and put on the wig while the hair is wet? I'm trying to figure out a great regimen under my wig



This is the only way I rock my wigs.  I have been doing it for years with no mildew issues. I make sure to remove my wig when I get home so that my hair can dry. I keep on my satin skull cap at all times though.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 16, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody co wash in the morning and put on the wig while the hair is wet? I'm trying to figure out a great regimen under my wig


 
I've done it before never had mildew.  I don't do now only because I don't want to deal with drips and a wet wig.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 9, 2012)

Just letting you ladies know that Blackhairspray.com is having a sale until Nov. 21st on all Outre synthetic lace fronts which are being marked down to $19.99!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 13, 2012)

No more wearing wigs consistently for me after this year. I hit my WL goal... I'm free!!!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 13, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No more wearing wigs consistently for me after this year. I hit my WL goal... I'm free!!!!!



pre_medicalrulz you go girl!!!! Congrats!!!! Are u done setting goals? I decided after WL to set a new goal for tailbone length lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 13, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> pre_medicalrulz you go girl!!!! Congrats!!!! Are u done setting goals? I decided after WL to set a new goal for tailbone length lol



blackberry815

Tailbone? Oh my - you're on a roll! I will probably go to HIP but I'm not going to go out my way to get there the way I did WL though. It is what it is at this point.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 13, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> No more wearing wigs consistently for me after this year. I hit my WL goal... I'm free!!!!!



YAY!  So happy for you lady!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL! Thanks chica!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Nov 17, 2012)

Update:
Im soooo upset with myself i grew my hair wonderfully under my lace wig (for about 6 weeks) then 2 days ago i got a Itch for a sew in/crochet set i attempted with silky hair(bad idea) and not only was the cornrowing too much manipulation but the tention of the "double tracks" sewn in made my scalp red and tender ( its weird because that never happened when i did crochets with curly hair, i think because i only single track curly hair)

from now on im wearing wigs and kinky twists only (for at least 6 months).., i took the hair down within 1 day, also decided to give myself a trim because of the breakage.smh...i have had too many setbacks this year. Oh well from now on im sticking to what works...I hope everybody is doing well in the challenge.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm really seeing progress with my hairline since I stopped wearing half-wigs.  They were chewing my hairline up 

I need to scour YT for recommendations on LFs.  Any new "it" wigs at the moment?


----------



## HairPatience (Nov 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No more wearing wigs consistently for me after this year. I hit my WL goal... I'm free!!!!!


 

Congrats, you were who inspired my wig challenge. I want my hair to growup just like yours.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No more wearing wigs consistently for me after this year. I hit my WL goal... I'm free!!!!!


 
Glad you're released!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 17, 2012)

HairPatience said:


> Congrats, you were who inspired my wig challenge. I want my hair to growup just like yours.



LOL! Aww thanks!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2012)

I need this challenge! I just started wigging it. I like wigs when its cold and braids when its hot. Plus I want my hair to grow faster. I have a serious hand in head syndrome!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz Your hair is amazing!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had kinky twists for 3.3 weeks now... I'm taking them down tomorrow or Monday and back to wigging it. The wig in my avi is my fave for now but I'd like try a pixie cut wig to see how I look.

This is my most used wig....sorry pic is so big


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 18, 2012)

Babygrowth

Aww thanks!


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2012)

*pre_medicalrulz dont play! Where dem pitchaz at? Or did u post somewhere else? Direct me to that thread if you did, but if u didnt you better come on nah! Lemme see!*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 18, 2012)

lololoo!! beauti

I am due for a relaxer the end of December and I will def post some pics for ya.


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 18, 2012)

i am going to start again at the beginning of the year...

my hair was htting past my neck almost touching my shoulder. i made the HORRIBLE mistake by having my hair braided. i took care of hair like i always do, and when it came time to take the braids down, my hair was one big dred lock. it was awful. i had my twin, mom, SO's mom and sister try to help take that mess out of my hair. finally my mom got the scissors and started clipping..cutting. cussing me out at the same time.let me tell you..i am grown and she made me feel like a child....lol...i was crying and carrying on.

i started wigging it and i am back to neck length now. i am going to relax on the 12/1 and start wigging again. i will wear it out every now and then.  i have a few wigs i want to buy.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 30, 2012)

Quick question

I've never traveled with a wig on. I want to wear a wig but it had the little straps with the hook on. Will that go off in the scanner?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 1, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> Quick question
> 
> I've never traveled with a wig on. I want to wear a wig but it had the little straps with the hook on. Will that go off in the scanner?




FemmeCreole
LOL No. You're good.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 2, 2012)

FemmeCreole, what wigs are you wearing in the photos?  They look nice


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 2, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> FemmeCreole, what wigs are you wearing in the photos?  They look nice



I really can't remember the name of the wig in my sig but its one of those synthetic wigs that you can flat iron. I bought it during summer and it still looks great. It doesn't tangle

Right now I'm wearing a short blunt cut bob from the Janet collection.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been going wigless for about 2 weeks but today I am back on track.  I just happened to click on the samsmart ad at the top of my page  and ended up buying 4 new wigs  I hope their shipping is fast.

Here's what I got:


----------

